# Was habt Ihr gefangen im Roten Meer.



## Krallblei (2. November 2019)

Hi Ihr.

Ich plante so einen Thread schon lange. So werfe ich ihn jetzt einfach mal in den Raum.

Das der nicht so gut läuft wie der "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer" Thread dessen bin ich mir bewusst.

Werde in Zukunft alles *hier* posten. 


Freue mich auf alles.

Auch eure Versuche. Fragen alles. 

Danke


----------



## Krallblei (18. November 2019)

Hi Ihr

Haben heute Flug gebucht.

11 Tage von unserem Heimatflughafen.

Beste Fluggesellschaft ever.

*Jeder*!
*23 Kg* Freigepäck. *8Kg* Handgepäck und *23 Kg* Angelgepäck *frei*.

Da gibt es Frühstück da läuft dir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. XXL Sitze kostenlos. Bei Vorabbuchung.

Preis pro Person 135 Euro Hin und zurück.

Gewusst wie

30.11 geht es los


----------



## nostradamus (18. November 2019)




----------



## Krallblei (18. November 2019)

Ja Mario halt dich ran.. mit denen fliegen wir im Februar. Inschallah


----------



## Danschman (21. November 2019)

Will zwar nicht deinen Thread kapern, aber hier mal was anderes aus dem Roten Meer:

*Eritrea GT Fishing*


----------



## Krallblei (21. November 2019)

Coole Sache Danke dir.


----------



## nostradamus (21. November 2019)

Danke. 
Kannst was zu den Kosten schreiben? Danke mario


----------



## Krallblei (1. Dezember 2019)

Salam

War heute mal anfischen 30min.

Lief


----------



## MG13 (15. Januar 2020)

Schade das hier so wenig geschrieben wird, ich bin mir nämlich sicher, dass viele Angler in Ägypten Urlaub machen und das Angeln dort zumindest versucht haben.
Ich war mit Anhang  über Weihnachten eine Woche in der Makady Bay.
Zwar habe ich es in der ganzen Woche auch nur 4 mal für wenige Stunden zum Angeln geschafft und viel Lehrgeld zahlen müssen aber dennoch ein kleiner Bericht.
Tackle: Daiwa Prorex Travel Spinn (50-90WG) effektiv 20-60, Daiwa BG 4000, 0,24 J-Braid , 0,5-0,8 FC/Hardmono
Abgesehen von der Schnur, rückblickend alles unterdimensioniert....
I. Abend der Ankunft: 3 Kalmar und 2 Mini Barracudas vom Hotelstrand aus auf kleine Wobbler, entschneidert und der Hotelsecurity hat sich über die Kalmare sehr gefreut.
II. Weg von den ganzen Hotels und 6 km Fussmarsch durch die Wüste an eine kleine Bucht die nur einseitig mit Hotels bebaut ist. Gefüllt 30 Eidechsenfische auf kleine Jigs. Raus aus der Bucht und bei ankommender Flut bis an die Riffkante vorgelaufen und einen Stickbait in den Horizont gepfeffert. Nach 45 Minuten bääähm und der erste bessere Fisch hängt. Noch kein Riese aber immerhin ein ca 80er Barrakuda der  mich beim Landen vor keine größeren Probleme stellt und anschließend wieder schwimmen darf.
III. Am letzten Abend bei Ebbe am Ende der Bucht (des Hotels) an die Riffkante raus. Kleine Zackenbarsche auf Jigs und 3 Hornhechte bis 90cm auf 30g Popper sowie Nachläufer von Bluefin travellys auf die Jigs. Soweit so gut und bis auf selbst verschuldete Abrisse beim jiggen hat mein Tackle das bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch gut mitgemacht.
Eigentlich war das Thema Angeln für mich damit soweit erledigt da wir am nächsten Tag abreisten. Wäre da nicht eine Urlaubsbekanntschaft(Martin) gewesen welche mir nicht glauben wollte, dass nicht nur Mini- Fische(Ü30cm) vom Ufer  aus zu fangen sind. Gut, morgen früh 6 Uhr......

IV. Selbe Stelle wie bei III nur bei Flut und somit bis gut zur Hüfte im Wasser stehen. Und dann hieß es Lehrgeld zahlen. Dreimal in nichtmal 15 Minuten. Zweimal auf Stickbait und einmal auf einen Popper wenige Meter vor meinen Füssen. Ein Platschen, eine Rolle die für ein paar Sekunden kreischtl krumme Rute, Zug in die Tiefe und Abriss in der Korallenwand.  Meine Rolle war auf geschätzt 6 kg Bremskraft eingestellt, und die Fische haben Schnurr gezogen als würde keine Bremse existieren.
 Ich habe in der Karibik Horse Eye Jack mit 5 kg  und im Mittelmeer Bonito bis 4kg und Goldmakrele bis 7kg gefangen. Alles keine schwachen Fische aber nichts im Vergleich dazu. Martin war auf einmal sehr stumm. Selbst Angler, und der Meinung dass mann so "schwere" Salzwasserrollen,hohe Übersetzung und Bremskraft sowieso nicht braucht......
Ohne einen gelandeten Fisch wollte ich dann auch nicht gehen und trotz drei verlorener Köder schmieß ich weiter und konnte dann auf einen 30 g Popper eine schönen Hornhecht mit über einem Meter landen. Leider der einzige Fisch von dem ich ein Foto habe (insofern es mir Martin noch zuschickt)
Da ich außer am ersten Abend immer durch ´Wasser gehen musste hatte ich mein Handy nicht dabei. Alleine ein Foto an der Riffkante machen wäre wohl ohnehin schwierig geworden....
Der Hotelsecurity meinte es waren kleine Haie, ich denke es waren Travellys, welche auch immer. Und warscheinlich nicht einmal Riesen. Barracuda und Hornhecht schließe ich vom Verhalten her aus, vielleicht kann mich ja jemand bestätigen oder eines besseren belehren.

Unterm Strich: Rotes Meer ich komme wieder, aber mit: Stärkere Rute, dazu passende Rolle mit hoher Bremskraft, eine Woche nur Angeln und dass am besten nicht allein, den die Landung stelle ich mir allein auch etwas schwierig vor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Max


----------



## nostradamus (15. Januar 2020)

hi
danke für den interessanten bericht. hoffe du bekommst noch bilder.
gruß
mario


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2020)

Ja Ägypten ist ein heisses Pflaster 
Danke vielmals für deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2020)

MG13 schrieb:


> Der Hotelsecurity meinte es waren kleine Haie, ich denke es waren Travellys, welche auch immer. Und warscheinlich nicht einmal Riesen. Barracuda und Hornhecht schließe ich vom Verhalten her aus, vielleicht kann mich ja jemand bestätigen oder eines besseren belehren.



Hornhecht definitiv nicht. Die bleiben immer oben. Immer. Haie waren es auch nicht. Die sind zu selten und in den Wintermonaten eher viel weiter im Süden. 
Was gleich runtergeht sind Zackenbarsche und die diversen Grossbarsche, oder ein Israeli Uboot. Das gibt es immermal. 

Ich fische selbst ja die Daiwa BG 5000 und 6500. Bremse ist so zu das ich kaum mit Handschuh Schnur runterbekomme. Anders hast keine Chance vor der Kante.. 
Das schreib ich ja immer wieder.. 

Du noch ne Frage.. Du hast direkt in der Makadi Bay gefischt? Wars da schon dunkel? Erzähl mal mehr. Auch wo du am Rande der Bucht (Makadi) fischen warst.
Bekomme so viele Fragen und hab oft keine Antwort weil ich dort noch nie war.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo & Petri Heil,
Gäbe es eigentlich auch sandige Spots wo man Nachtangeln und campen kann?
Auf den Satellitenbildern sieht es so aus als wären viele dafür potentiell geeignet erscheinende Buchten voll mit Hotels, Tauchbasen, Sonnenschirmen und Co...?


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2020)

Hi Du. So einfach ist das nicht. 
Die Buchten wo Hotels stehen sind gernell erstmal tabu.
Einsame Buchten sind zu 98% in Privatbesitz. Da kommt man nicht einfach rein. 

Mit Jeep die Küste lang fahren und irgendwo Zelt aufschlagen und fischen ist nicht. Leider. Hört beim Jeep fahren oft schon auf glaub mir.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2020)

Hi Benny, 
Danke für die Info und die PN. Das klingt nicht gut, schade. Ich denke drüber nach.


----------



## MG13 (17. Januar 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hornhecht definitiv nicht. Die bleiben immer oben. Immer. Haie waren es auch nicht. Die sind zu selten und in den Wintermonaten eher viel weiter im Süden.
> Was gleich runtergeht sind Zackenbarsche und die diversen Grossbarsche, oder ein Israeli Uboot. Das gibt es immermal.
> 
> Ich fische selbst ja die Daiwa BG 5000 und 6500. Bremse ist so zu das ich kaum mit Handschuh Schnur runterbekomme. Anders hast keine Chance vor der Kante..
> ...


Ich war im Labranda Club, also am südlichen Ende der Bucht, 500 m Fussweg am Strand weiter gen Süden und man hat einige hundert Meter unbebaute Küste, da war ich als es geknallt hat. 

Sonnenaufgang plus 2 Stunden, und 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang. Nachts war ich außer einmal am Hotelstrand nicht am angeln.  Zuviel Angst/Respekt vor den Blaupunktstechrochen, die habe ich bei ´Flut nämlich auch im knietiefen Wasser gesehen, und das nicht nur auf reinem Sandboden. Sucht man auf google maps findet sich ca 4 km weiter südlich noch eine kleine einseitig bebaute Bucht, da war ich einmal unter Tags. War allerdings schwieriger zu erreichen als gedacht, hat mir aber den Barracuda beschert. Ich denke direkt in der Bucht wird es schwierig/unmöglich zu fischen weil es die Security über Stege verständlicher Weise nicht zulassen bzw die Riffkante zu Fuss fast nicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## baltic-hf (19. Januar 2020)

Die habe ich im Roten Meer gefangen.


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2020)

MG13 schrieb:


> bzw die Riffkante zu Fuss fast nicht erreichbar ist.



Ja solche Stellen kenne ich. Das ist Mist.. Beim Köderverlust oder Fisch bist ewig unterwegs um ans Ufer zu kommen. Bei uns sind es 30 Meter. Das geht grad so.

@*baltic-hf*

Hast Infos zu dem Trip? Wo, Wann und wie?
Gruss und Danke


----------



## baltic-hf (21. Januar 2020)

Moin ,
ich habe ein Vermessungsschiff gefahren, ich war 3 Jahre im Roten Meer und wir haben die Küstengewässer von Saudi Arabien vermessen. Dicht bei den Riffen haben wir uns mal ein paar Fische zum Grillen geangelt. Diese Fische waren alles Barscharten, sie hatten festes Fleisch und schmecken sehr gut. Geangelt haben wir mit ganz normale  Pilker silberfarbig.
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## nostradamus (21. Januar 2020)

sehr interessant!


----------



## Kimtech (21. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich möchte gern an Rote Meer angeln gehen. Kenne mich aber dort garnicht aus. Kann ich mit jemand mitgehen? Würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen. Grüße


----------



## Krallblei (22. Januar 2020)

Hi Ihr.

Gehe nächste Woche wieder. Entweder vom 30.1 ab Zürich oder 31.1 ab Stuttgart. Bin aber flexibel für paar Tage und Flughafen. Für eine Woche. Gehe alleine. Reiner Angeltrip. Falls jemand spontan Lust hat.
Preis liegt bei ca. 450 Euro. Flug und Hotel all inkl. Einzelzimmerbelegung. 

Hauptsächlich Spinnfischen am Riff und Grundangeln an der Lagune.

Gruss


----------



## nostradamus (23. Januar 2020)

Viel Spass! Leider kann ich nicht!


----------



## MG13 (28. Januar 2020)

Die Bilder aus Ägypten habe ich jetzt, wie schon erwähnt, nichts weltbewegendes, nur ein Hornhecht, aber will es auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2020)

Petri! Was für ein Brocken. Diese Größe kenne ich sonst nur aus Norwegen. Aber da ist anscheinend eh alles eine Nummer größer.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2020)

Ja der ist nicht schlecht!!


----------



## MG13 (28. Januar 2020)

Der hatte bißchen über einen Meter 
Und vll 1.5 kg
Mein PB ist aus der Karibik und hatte 128cm und etwas über 3 kg, da machen dann auch die hornhechte richtig Spaß 
Ab 1m lohnt sich finde ich auch die kulinarische Verwertung, mit etwas Können bekommt man 4 grätenfreie Filetstücke mit festen schmackhaften Fleisch


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2020)

MG13 schrieb:


> Der hatte bißchen über einen Meter
> Und vll 1.5 kg
> Mein PB ist aus der Karibik und hatte 128cm und etwas über 3 kg, da machen dann auch die hornhechte richtig Spaß
> Ab 1m lohnt sich finde ich auch die kulinarische Verwertung, mit etwas Können bekommt man 4 grätenfreie Filetstücke mit festen schmackhaften Fleisch



Ich finde auch das der Hornhecht in der Küche keine schlechte Figur macht. Dank der giftgrünen Gräten muss man beim filetrieren auch nicht sooooo genau sein, aber auch am gebratenen Stück hat man das Fleisch schnell von den grünen Gräten gelöst. Meine PB in Norwegen hatte 99 cm. Wiki gibt 200 cm als maximale Größe an! 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MG13 (28. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das der Hornhecht in der Küche keine schlechte Figur macht. Dank der giftgrünen Gräten muss man beim filetrieren auch nicht sooooo genau sein, aber auch am gebratenen Stück hat man das Fleisch schnell von den grünen Gräten gelöst. Meine PB in Norwegen hatte 99 cm. Wiki gibt 200 cm als maximale Größe an!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Kommt auf die Art von hornhecht an 
Der in nordischen Gewässern wird selten über 1 m
Der auf dem. Foto "hound fish" oder auch Krokodil hornhecht(man achte auf die Zähne und weiß woher der Name kommt) genannt  bis 1.5m und im Pazifik muss es wohl auch noch eine Art geben die bis zu 2m wird


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2020)

Bin zurück aus Ägypten. Es war "Angeltechnisch" der schlechteste "Urlaub" überhaupt.
Habe kaum Fische gefangen. Riesige Wellen am Riff....Wasser so kalt wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.

1 Trevally gefangen mit 1.5 kg. 2 Hornhechte. Paar Zackenbarsche das wars.

Aussteiger in Form von xxl Hornhecht und was unbekanntem. 

Aufm Tretboot Hai verloren mit rund 1m.

Es war sehr kalt und windig. Hoffe April geht wieder was....

Gruss


----------



## MG13 (10. Februar 2020)

Wirds im April nochmal ein reiner angelurlaub? Wenn ja wann hast du vor zu fliegen?


----------



## nostradamus (10. Februar 2020)

Hi,
hattest wenigstens einen schönen Urlaub! Man sollte stets das positive sehen.
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2020)

@MG13

Ich werde wohl im April zweimal gehen. Einmal in der Zeit vom 09.04 bis 19.4 grob und entweder davor oder danach.
Noch bissl unbewiss.

Zeit zu fischen ist immer da. Immer!!!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2020)

@Mario 

Arbeiten in Deutschland. Leben in Ägypten!!!
Nix Urlaub


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2020)

Hi ihr.

In zwei Tagen geht es wieder ans Rote Meer.
Hoffe auf Fisch und eine gute Zeit!
Sind zu zweit bzw. zu dritt.

Bericht folgt


----------



## Krallblei (15. März 2020)

Hallo Ihr

Ja seit paar Tagen wieder zurück. Schön wars

Geflogen bin ich mit zwei Zielen. 1. Einen Knaller möchte ich fangen und 2. vorallem eine gute Zeit haben.

Beide Ziele wurden erfüllt.

Anfangs war alles durcheinander. Strömung aus Südost und Wind auch. Es normalisierte sich aber die Tage dann.

Am Riff selber ging garnichts bei mir ausser 2 kleinen Hornhechten. Sonst keine Bisse erstmal. Auch an der Oberläche war nix zu sehen.
Erst am vorletzten und letzten Tag bei Abreise liessen sich die pelagischen Fische in Form von Makrelen und Thunen am Riff sehen. Frenzys überall.
Aber leider kaum anwerfbar. Die Flut war dermassen hoch das an angeln nicht zu denken war. Ich hatte 4 Würfe in eine von vielen Raubbereien und einen Biss das wars.
Schade

An der Lagune waren wir mehrmals. Dort hatte ich an einem Nachmittag zweimal Endgegner Kontakt!! Wenn auch nur kurz.
Kleinfisch ging immer.
Einmal waren wir zu dritt auf dem Trettboot. Leider war da keine Action in Form von gehakten Fischen. Ausser die kleineren Schnapper und Zackenbarschen.Lustig wars trotzdem.

Nach ein paar Tagen sind wir dann aufs Boot. Gutes Fischerboot mit allem was man brauch zum Spotpreis für einen ganzen Tag. Auf den Kaptiän hätte ich gerne verzichtet.

Nach relativ kurzer Zeit war nicht weit weg vom Boot eine Frenzy mit guten Thunen um die 20Kg. Leider hat es der Käpitan nicht gerafft und so konnten wir zu dritt leider nur jeder 4 mal werfen ohne Kontakt.

Wir trollten dann so bissl um ein Aussenriff.. Rechts und links zwei Rapala Magnum in gross und in der Mitte einen Jig. Ich trollte weit hinterm Boot. Locker 80 Meter. Und als der Kapitan das Tempo drosselte zum halten hab ich locker nochmal 30m rausgelassen.

In dem Moment gab es einen Biss bei Fouad. *Gerade als ich Anfing zu pumpen um den Köder ins Boot zu holen gabs den Hit... *

Kollege zieht nach kurzem Drill einen guten Barracuda raus.

Und bei mir hängt immernoch das Grosse unbekannte in 100m Entfernung... An einer starken Spinnrute... ich pumpe und drille 15 Minuten und gebe alles.

Wir sind alle aus dem Häusschen 

Nach der Landung Freudenschreibe die man sogar im Sudan noch hört

(Bild ist bearbeitet)

Schöner Giant Trevally 







Schön gegessen und gegrillt haben wir auch am Strand. Mein Freund hier aus dem Forum hatte nämlich auch Glück und fing lecker Fische.


Wir hatten eine super lustige Zeit. Teilweise so gelacht bis zu Anschlag 

*War eine super Zeit mit dir Buddy.. Gerne wieder..*

(hab noch mehr Bilder aber des muss fürs erste reichen)

Gruss


----------



## Krallblei (15. März 2020)

Nochmal in original Farbe















Barracuda von Fouad meinem ägyptischen Kollegen

Bilder von anderen gefangen Fischen haben wir nicht gemacht. Irgendwie war alles unter einem Kilo "langweilig"


----------



## Krallblei (15. März 2020)

Der Fisch wurde leider gegafft. Und konnte auch so leider nicht released werden. 
Wir nahmen ihn mit und Kollege aus Deutschland hat ihn bei mir in der Dusche filietiert. Man war das ne Sauerrei.. überall hingen Fischreste und es roch noch zwei Tage danach nach Fisch  Armer Roomboy.

Der Fisch wurde an die Hotelangestellten verschenkt und professionell gekocht im Hotel. 15 Leute haben davon gegessen und waren mega froh. Viele haben noch nie zuvor einen Meeresfisch gegessen 

"Insider" 

Max muss grad an den Balkon und die Taxifahrt mit den Fischresten denken und lachen


----------



## MG13 (19. März 2020)

So dann ergänze und berichte ich auch mal.
Vorab, war eine mega lustige und schöne Woche, auch wenn es mit den Fischen besser hätte laufen können. Aber was soll ich sagen, es heißt ja angeln und nicht fangen.

Das Hotel in dem wir waren grenzt zur einen Seite an weitere Hotels an, zur anderen ist kilometerweit Wüste, also  prinzipiell kann man da angeln, ohne sofort von hysterischen Touristen angeschnauzt zu werden. 

Von der Riffkante war es ein wenig verhext. Egal ob Morgens oder Abends, bis auf zwei Sessions blieb bei 2 Anglern und gefühlt einer Millionen Würfen mit unterschiedlichen Ködern nichts hängen. Am ersten Tag 2 Yellowspotted Travelleys mit 1,5 und 2 kg die a la Wüsten BBQ verwertet wurden und geschmacklich super waren. Am letzten Tag nach mehreren Kleinfischen dann noch einer der noch nicht gefangen werden wollte. 100 m Schnurr in 10 Sekunden von der Rolle reißen ist das eine, dann 0,90er Mono durchbeißen das anderen, aber so kann es eben laufen. Beim nächsten Mal....








Tretboot: Wirkt erstmal sehr groß, wird wenn 3 angeln verdammt klein, und ist bei Wind und ordentlich Strömung ein guter Test für jede Beinmuskulatur. Aber lässt einen halt die fehlenden Meter über das Riff überbrücken und Stellen befischen die vom Ufer aus nicht erreichbar sind. Wenn dann aber absolut gar nichts auf jigs popper und stickbaits beißen will, dann macht man eine "abolulu-party"/Frustangeln. abolulu sind kleine Riffbarsche in Rottönen die man  gefühlt immer fangen kann, aber ungefähr einen drill bieten wie ein Rotauge......
Vergleichbar mit Wurmangeln auf Flussbarsche  Lustig wars trotzdem !





Die Lagune: Das große Räuber nachts im flachen Wasser jagen ist bekannt. Dreimal haben wir an der Lagune in die Nacht hinein geangelt. Bei der ersten Session gab es dreimal innerhalb einer halben Stunde einen Einschlag auf ganzen Köderfisch, aber trotz schwerer Ausrüstung fanden wir uns nach wenigen Sekunden auf der Verliererseite.
An den weiteren Abenden nicht einmal ein Biss. Aber eine schöne Entspannung im Gegensatz zum Spinnfischen an der Riffkannte und eine herrliche Kulisse.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Bootstrip:
Wie schon geschrieben, gutes Boot, super Preis, aber leider einen Kapitän der nicht viel von "moderner" Angelei verstand und mehrmals sowohl bei Bissen beim Trolling als auch bei der leider einzigen feeding frenzy zu langsam reagierte. Fisch gabs trotzdem. Auf Stickbait einen schönen Barrakuda und beim Slowjigging (die Arme waren einfach irgendwann tot) noch ein paar kleine Zackenbarsche und Abolulus... 





Alles in allem war es eine schöne und verdammt lustige Woche, lange nicht mehr so viel gelacht!
Wenn man sich auf Land und Leute einlassen möchte und mehr als den Touri-Einheitsbrei erleben möchte dann ist man mit unserem Wüstenspinnfischer in bester Gesellschaft. Danke dir nochmal an dieser Stelle!

Das Fisch nicht mehr genießbar ist merkt man übrigens daran wenn man welchen(oder zumindest Reste) auf dem Balkon liegen hat und je nach ´Windrichtung auf den folgenden 3-5 Balkonen den ganzen Tag niemand zu sehen ist....


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Die Sache mit dem Balkon geht mir auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
Nach zwei Tagen haben sich alle Fliegen Südägyptens auf meinen Balkon versammelt.. und trotz 4 Plastiktüten hat es gestunken wie die Sau.

Die 2 waren echt super lecker. 10 Minuten pro Seite danach Salz und Pfeffer drüber mit bissl Zitrone... jamjam
Wir haben die zwei Fische restlos verputzt...






Der Grillort war natürlich auch nicht gerade der hässlichste


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Leider konnten wir am 1. und zweiten Mal nur auf die "schlechtere" Seite der Lagune. Hier ist zwar gut weil man an der Türe zwischen den Tiefen fischt. Aber die Türe mit Ihren zwei Korallenböcken verhinderte zweimal das vielleicht landen eines Monsters....

Gemütlich wars alle mal... fast schon romantisch bei Vollmond mit Feuer









Schwül war es wie die Sau.. Alle unsere Sachen waren nass. Holz total klam....und das in Ägypten..??? 

Frischfisch. Raus aus dem Wasser, auf einen Stock und grillen war leider nicht an dem Tag.. Schade..


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Mein Buddy Fouad ist gefahren so hatten wir keine Taxi kosten. Nach 40 Minuten Fahrt erreichten wir das Boot. Wirklich tolles Fischerboot. Vielleicht bissl lahm. 
Aber innen mit viel Platz. Hinten gemütliche Sitzbänke zum trollen und oben eine super Plattform zum Spinnfischen... 

Wir waren zu dritt und haben haben 150 Euro gezahlt. Von 8:00 bis 16.30.. das ist ein super Preis.. leider hielt sich der Kapitän nicht an das was ausgemacht war.
Bzw. hat er es wohl falsch verstanden. Ich war erst böse.. und angepisst.. aber das der nächste Trip wir gut.. Sportfischen

Das nächste Mal 

Wir hatten wohl auch einfach einen schlechten Tag.. die Tage zuvor wurden zig Thune gefangen. Es stehen dort auch noch bessere schnellere Boote zu Verfügung. Die kosten wohl bisschen mehr.. Aber selbst 150 Euro für einen halben Tag Thunafishing ist mehr als okay.
Die Preise sind allerdings "Habibipreise" also nur mit Kontakten meinerseits möglich.


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Durch den Südwind 2 Tage kamen Unmengen feuchter Luft nach Ägypten. Es gab ja überall Überschwemmungen im ganzen Land. Luftdruck mehr als hoch.
Und durch den Wechsel wieder waren die Fische nicht aktiv.. Als sich das Wetter normalisierte ging wie gewohnt die Post ab.

Vielleicht errinnert sich jemand an mein Klagen das das Wasser zurück ging/geht.. Diesmal war es total krass.. Die letzten zwei Tage konnte man nicht bei Flut fischen weil das Wasser ZU hoch stand.. 

Seltenheitswert.. durchgänig grau.. keine Sonne kein Wind...Schwül und REGEN!!! An einem Ort wo kaum Regen fällt


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Ich vermisse jetzt schon Ägypten.. Obwohl der Trip erst eine Woche her ist.. Ich bete zu Gott das nächsten Monat eine Reise wieder möglich ist.

Danke nochmal Max. Die Zeit mit Dir war wirklich super. Waren ein super Team...


----------



## Flatfischer (19. März 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich bete zu Gott das nächsten Monat eine Reise wieder möglich ist.



In der momentanen Situation, wo tausende Touristen beten, aus Ägypten raus zu kommen, fällt mir dazu nichts mehr ein... 

Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich ...... will.

Flatfischer


----------



## Lorenz (19. März 2020)

Kommt doch auf die berufliche, private, gesundheitliche, familiäre etc Situation sowie die eigene Einstellung an. Wenn ich dort ne Weile festsitzen würde wäre der Chef stinkig und die KollegInnen vielleicht auch (und neidisch)... Aber ansonsten... 

Dickes Petri euch beiden!


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2020)

Nur mal zu deiner Information. 
Die meisten wollen NICHT mach Hause. Die müssen!! Die Leute die in Hotels in Quarantäne sitzen und das Zimmer nicht verlassen dürfen WOLLEN nach Hause.

Das ist aber nur ein Bruchteil deren die gerade in Ägypten sind.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. März 2020)

Benni, Glückwunsch zum gt, da freue ich mich aber mal richtig für dich. Hat ja auch lange gedauert. 
Vg Kay


----------



## Krallblei (20. März 2020)

*Danke Kay!*

Ja ich freue mich über den Fisch. So wie über jeden. 

Wichtig ist die gute Zeit... Jeden Tag im Wasser stehen..Die Ruhe.. der Sport ( und das ist es dort)...die Sonne.. die Wüste, das Nichts.
Meine Brüder, meine Familie!


----------



## t-dieter26 (21. März 2020)

Auch von mir nochmal einen Glückwunsch zu den tollen fischen und der guten Zeit . Die sind  doppelt wertvoll weil erstmal gar nichts mehr geht. Dass die Kapitäne dort unsere aktive Fischerei nicht verstehen hatten wir vorher schon erlebt. Die tuckern am liebsten ein Stückchen raus, werfen Anker und bleiben dann da hocken. So ist es für die am einfachsten und billigsten. 
Hoffentlich normalisiert sich alles möglichst schnell.... Ätzend


----------



## Krallblei (21. März 2020)

Danke Dieter

Ja wir beten alle...zumindest die die das Leben draußen mögen und ans Meer mögen...


----------



## glavoc (21. März 2020)

danke fürs teilen, berichten und foddo einstellen.. dickes Petri zu den Fischen, vor allem gefällt mir der GT, aber auch so ein gro0er Horni würde mir gefallen^^ Danke Männers!


Krallblei schrieb:


> Ja wir beten alle...zumindest die die das Leben draußen mögen und ans Meer mögen...



Ich bete nicht, hoffe aber auch, dass wir gesund und munter bleiben und bald wieder Salzwasser auf den Lippen spüren 
lg


----------



## Krallblei (17. Dezember 2020)

Anfang November war ich ja das letzte Mal fischen in Ägypten. Ende November wollte in wieder. Gebucht war alles. LEIDER machte mir eine Operation ein Strich durch die Rechnung..  Nun ja.

Morgen fliege ich wieder. Gott sei Dank.
Mal schauen was wir rausziehen können.


----------



## Krallblei (30. Dezember 2020)

Hi Ihr


Wie oben geschrieben war ich Anfang November und wollte Ende wieder gehen...

Nunja ich war jetzt über Weihnachten mit Frau und Kollege plus Familie.

Wir waren 30 Minuten südlich von Hurghada in einem super 5 Sterne Hotel.. Echt super!!

Ausgesucht habe ich das Hotel wegen der Lage.. ich brauch Platz zum Fischen und das Saumriff sollte nicht allzu weit weg sein vom Strand.

Ich schreib jetzt echt kurz und ziemlich spät. Normal schreibe ich meine Berichte direkt nach dem Urlaub weil die Erinnerungen einfach frisch sind.

Habe in den 7 Tagen soviele Riffmonster verloren wie sonst in einem Jahr in Marsa alam. Wir hatten Pech mit dem Wetter und dem Mond. Wasser stand sehr hoch bei Ebbe und Flut. So konnten wir nicht direkt an der Kante stehen. Diese ging im 90grad Winkel runter auf über 50 Meter.

An einem morgen LEIDER 6 Jigs verloren an Fischen die ne 10000 Saragosa und Thunarute zum kreischen brachten. Keine Chance auch nur einen Meter Schnur zu gewinnen. Die Fische gingen runter und zack weg... Verdammt. Es gab glaub nur einen Tag ohne grossen Fisch Kontakt.

An den anderen Tagen waren die Fische da.. Aber mit dem harten Tackle sind mir dauernt die Fische ausgeschlitzt. 

Auch sonst die reinste Köderschlacht..nicht wegen Hänger nein... wir standen teils 3-7 Meter vor der Kante und scheiße. Die Grossen gingen drauf in ca. 20-40 Meter Tiefe!

Was immer ging waren die Makrelen.. Wir haben sie als Zweilinien-Makrelen indentifiziert. Und diese haben wir in rauhen Mengen verloren/ und gefangen. Meistens aufm Weg zum Ufer. Oder wegen zu starkem Tackle. Übel waren auch die Hornhechte die die ersten Tage reichlich unterwegs waren. Ich glaube da habe ich um die 3 verloren die die 100cm und weit mehr hatten.

Fouad und ich haben locker zusammen 40 Fische verloren. An zwei kleinen Stellen.

Nicht auszudenken was machbar ist wenn das Wasser wegem dem Mond niedriger ist...Dann stehst an der Kante und die Fische haben keine Chance

Zum Essen und  Grillen haben wir genaug gefangen...

(Sorry Cam nicht dabei und Handy ist mir am zweiten Tat runtergefallen.)

Fazit. Dieses Hotel, dieses Riff sieht mich bald wieder und wird was für die Zukunft.. Unfassbar was dort rumschwimmt.. und wir alle dachten je weiter in Süden umso besser?!.. Pustekuchen..... 

In Sachen Bisse und Monster.... gebe ich die Note 1,7.... nicht auszudenken was dort möglich ist.....

Hänge einige Bilder an die mir verfügbar sind.. Lasst euch nicht täuschen wir waren ständig am Limit. Die Fischerei äussert anstrengend.

Habe kaum Bilder und war eigentlich bereit nur zu Filmen diesmal.. aber das machte mich so unglücklich das ich alles verworfen habe einen Bericht zu schreiben.






Typischer Angelspot hier. Wir stehen da wo die Wellen brechen. Da geht es senkrecht runter auf ? Min 50Meter. Jig raus und 20-40 Sekunden warten und dann gib ihm. Sind Makrelen dort kurz absinken lassen und gib ihm auch.

Wir haben viel freigelassen was möglich war... darunter auch zig Hornis und anderes Getier...Bilder nur Fische für Grillabende hier.. und hier grillen mit Salat und Dips und Zeugsss...... mmmh lecker!!! Gefangen und zwei Stunden später auf dem Grill


----------



## Krallblei (30. Dezember 2020)

Hier wimmelt es vor Spots.. da wächst dir ne Ba.....e in der Hose.. Leider zu wenig Zeit.. Es war ein Urlaub im neuen Hotel mit Geburtstagen und Weihnachten....

Wenn ich jetzt so nachdenke.....Ich habe viele Fehler gemacht...

Besitze ein Apnoe/Freedive Anzug der absolut Wasserdicht ist.. stehen an der Kante kein Problem.. Wasser kommt nicht auf die Haut. Aber aus Respekt vor meinen Bruder Fouad haben ich diesen nur bedingt getragen.. er kommt aus Ägypten und die Ägypter frieren schnell. ich eigentlich auch

Beim nächsten Mal..Scheiss drauf...dort warten Monster.. fangbar vom Ufer






Das sind Fische für den Grill


----------



## Krallblei (30. Dezember 2020)

Schreibe morgen mehr.....

Tackle falls es jemand interessiert und Zeit hat

10.000 Shimano Saragosa SW 0.36 geflochtene SpiderWire rot 0,80 Fluro Topshot
Shimano OCEA BB Bluefin Metal Jig 225

5500 Penn Slammer 3     0.25 geflochten SpiderWire Blue Camo 0.80 Fluro Topshot
Savagegear Pop and Stick 80-150 Gramm. 221cm

Beide Ruten Einteilig


----------



## guese1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Krallblei in welchem Hotel wart Ihr?
MFG guese1
P.S.Wir haben das Jaz Saraya Resort gebucht


----------



## nostradamus (31. Dezember 2020)

Hi 
er wäre ansich schon echt sau blöd, wenn er das Hotel hier öffentlich machen würde. Je mehr angler dort hin fahren desto schlechter ist der fang


----------



## guese1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Die da zum Angeln hinfahren die kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen
mfg guese1


----------



## nostradamus (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich alleine kenne schon einige Leute die dort hin fahren zum angeln  
Würdest du deinen lieblingsplatz an deinem hausgwässer verraten?!


----------



## bw1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Man sollte auch grundsätzlich bedenken, dass in Ägypten das Angeln vom Ufer in der Nähe von Hotelanlagen in der Regel problematisch ist. Man sollte sich da gut informieren, um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Krallblei (31. Dezember 2020)

Worauf stützt du diese Ausage?
Generell ist today verboten zu angeln


----------



## bw1 (31. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das meinte ich mit problematisch. In den Hotelanlagen wird man oft schon zurückgepfiffen, wenn man nur über das Riffdach läuft.

Inwiefern Angeln ein Stück abseits der Hotelanlagen (und in welchem Abstand) ggf. toleriert wird, ist halt die Frage.


----------



## guese1 (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Mir geht es gar nicht um die Angelplätze vom Ufer aus
Möchte nur Boot mit Captain chartern von Hurgada aus kein Problem
weiss nur nicht ob das wohl von der Makadi Bay auch möglich ist.
MFG
guese1


----------



## Krallblei (1. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich überfragt. Aber schau und frag. Du wirst was finden!


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2021)

Ausserhalb von Hotelanlagen gibt es keine Probleme.. 
Stand schon hunderte Male am Riff. Probleme gibt es nur mit dem Militär.. wenn die kommen heisst es Rückzug. Aber nicht weil geangelt wird.

So Gott will bin ich wieder unten nächste Woche.. gibt die ein oder andere Rechnung die beglichen werden muss


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Januar 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> "Ausserhalb von Hotelanlagen gibt es keine Probleme.."


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Januar 2021)

Suchst Du Dir Deine Hotels nach den Gegebenheiten vor Ort zum fischen aus - also über Google Maps? 
Ich bin nun auch schon einige Male in Ägypten gewesen und hätte dort sehr gerne geangelt. Allerdings haben die am Hotel im sehr scharf aufgepasst und vom Hotel weg wäre es schon sehr beschwerlich gewesen. Meist sehr lange Fussmärsche und dann doch keine geeignete Abbruchkante in der Nähe. Ich habe gerade mal Google Maps bemüht und die Umgebung "meines" Stammhotels am Makadi Bay gesichtet. Da war leider nix in der Nähe was sich zum Watfischen geeignet hätte. Dicke Fische gabs allerdings beim schnorcheln schon vorm Hausriff immer reichlich zu bestaunen - Monster GT´s zogen in unmittelbarer Entfernung unter uns durch. Die vom Ufer in Riffnähe zu fangen halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Da waren Fische von deutlich über einem Meter dabei, richtige Koffer. Würde mich echt interessieren, wie Du das immer konkret machst. Mich in ein Taxi zu setzen und dann irgendwo im Nirgendwo aussetzen zu lassen ist nicht mein Ding - dafür sind mir die Vorort Gegebenheiten zu unbekannt. Südlich von Makadi Bay ist dann tatsächlich eine tolle Riffkante direkt in Ufernähe zu finden - da sind dann allerdings keine Hotels in Fussmarschnähe zu sehen...


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo Du.

Die letzten 5 Jahre ware ich nur in einem Hotel. Eben ausgesucht über Google maps. Dort fischen wir Luftlinie 50 Meter vom Hotel weg. Kein Ding!!!
Das neue Hotel jetzt ebenfalls.. Ich schaue nicht nach Bewertungen oder Sternen.. ich schaue nach Spots, der Saumriffkante und den Beschaffenheiten des Weges zur Kante.. Glaub mir ich laufe dort mit geschlossenen Augen. Das ist einfach Erfahrung.. ist jetzt blöd gesagt. Die Augen sind immer offen.. Rotfeuerfisch und Steinfische können dich fertig machen....

Du kannst mir gerne eine Nachricht schicken und wir können kurz telefonieren...alles zu erklären sprengt den Rahmen


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2021)

Die grossen Fische die ca 20m vom Riff vorbeischwimmen sind meine "Israeli Uboote" 

Die gab es an Weihnachten leider zu oft 

Nächste Woche bin ich bereit.... habe was vor.....


----------



## Krallblei (9. Januar 2021)

Flug ist safe. Ich fühl mich prächtig.
8 Tage Fischen, Boote anschauen und hoffentlich geht die Post ab. 
Inscha Allah


----------



## guese1 (11. Januar 2021)

Petri Heil viel Glück
MFG
guese1


----------



## Krallblei (11. Januar 2021)

Merci


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsche auch viel Erfolg und Spaß 

Habe zwar mit jeglichem Salzwasserangeln null am Hut, finde aber Deine "Wüsten"-Spezialisierung trotzdem echt interessant/individuell und lese hier gerne mit.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2021)

Auch Dir Danke

So Corona Test ist negativ. Nun steht dem Trip eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg.
Donnerstag geht es los


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2021)

Normalerweise schreibe ich meine Berichte ja nach dem Urlaub.
Da ich diesmal aber viel Zeit habe ( bin komplett alleine) schreibe ich wohl  täglich dann hier was so los war im Land der Pharaonen..


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2021)

So. Hallo Ihr.

War schon froh das ich gestern fliegen konnte.  Es war das absolute Schnee Chaos im Süden.

Heute Nacht konnte ich kaum schlafen so gross war die Freude aufs Fischen.

Heute morgen am Spot erwartete mich das Grauen. Gebetet hab ich für eine Jahrhundert Ebbe um direkt an der Kante stehen zu können. Genau das Gegenteil. Wasser über ein Meter höher als vor 2 Wochen. 

Die Kante unerreichbar und so hab ich einfach mal die Oberfläche abgefischt. Im Begrenzten Radius. 
1. Wurf mit Jig gleich ein zaghafter Biss. So wünscht man sich das. Ankommen werfen und sofort Kontakt 
Der bleibt aber nicht Hängen.

3 Wurf dann. BÄÄM. Was zur Hölle. Es war noch dunkel. Sehe nur irgendwas Fettes langes rumspritzen... Steigt aber relativ schnell aus 

Nicht easy alles muss ständig hüpfen wegen den Wellen. 

Dann kamen meine Makrelen vorbei. Verliere erstmal paar im Drill. Mitten drin gehen paar verloren auf dem Weg zum Ufer
Eine schafft die Landung aber. Später fang ich noch nen Hornhecht mit 60cm.Der sich zum Glück losschüttelt...
	

		
			
		

		
	











Da hab ich schon jemand der sich darüber mega freut.

Geduscht gefrühstückt... Und ab an einen anderen Spot. Eine Lagune. Hotel verlassen. War schon ein guter Fussmarsch..

Jedenfalls auf Popper 3 Fehlbisse gehabt 

Auf Jigs danach am Riff nur einen grossen Hornhechte verloren mit bestimmt 90cm. Den hätte ich mitgenommen...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zieh gegen 16:30 Uhr nochmal los


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2021)

Habe genug geweint heute Abend...

Fetten Gt verloren vor meinen Füssen.

Ich erspare euch heute Details.

Gt Fischen vom Boot ist eine Sache....vom Ufer bei 10kg plus die andere....

Bin untröstlich.....

Morgen mehr


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2021)

Morgen. 

Heute morgen am Riff nix los. Kein Wind,keine Strömung und kein Fisch da..
Geh jetzt an die Lagune bissl fischen. Vielleicht geht ja da was


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2021)

Lagune tote Hose. Aber die Uhrzeit dafür war auch schlecht


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2021)

Heute Abend kurz vor meinen Füßen Hornhechte verloren...sicher 130cm plus 
Danach grossen verloren am Riff 

Kopf hoch morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2021)

Heute morgen war 6:15 an der Lagune. Da ging nix....

Am Riff wieder Wie gestern viele Hornhechte verloren. Und einen brachialen Oberflächenfehlbiss...

Ein Hornhecht gefangen mit 80cm plus
E7ne Makrele 1209gr

Heute Mittag Fisch gegrillt in der Wüste. Und mit 5 Leuten am Strand gegessen


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2021)

Heute Abend ging am Riff nix.. Keine Strömung null Welle kein Wind. 

Kein Fisch


----------



## Krallblei (18. Januar 2021)

Boat bin grad um die 15km gelaufen. Berg hoch Berg runter.






Nix Fisch


----------



## Krallblei (18. Januar 2021)

So es wird wieder Zeit für Fisch.
Gehe heute Abend zeitig paar Spots abklappern.

Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Januar 2021)

Sehr schick alles - Krallblei. Genau den Spot hatte ich auch als möglicherweise sehr gut identifiziert. Bis zur optimalen Kante zum Tiefwasser musst Du aber vom Hotel immer nenn guten Fussmarsch einrichten. Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. Die Destination liegt schon gut.


----------



## Krallblei (19. Januar 2021)

Heute morgen nur zwei Bisse.

Wind und Strömung kommen.
Vielleicht auch Fisch


----------



## Krallblei (19. Januar 2021)

Was ist den los? Nix Fisch. 
Dafür Köder für morgen  


Von Hand gefangen


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Januar 2021)

Den würde ich ja lieber selber essen als an Fische zu verfüttern


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2021)

Ach heute morgen war wieder der Wurm drin.

3 Makelen gefangen. Ein grossen Fisch aufgeschlitzt


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2021)

Vorher auch tote Hose. Zuviel Wind und Welle


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2021)

6 Hornhechte verloren in gross 

Einer hates geschafft.. 90cm


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2021)




----------



## Krallblei (21. Januar 2021)

Monsterwellen heute. Guten Trevally verloren. Dank der Wellen. Sonst keine Chance. War schon fast safe


----------



## pulpot (26. Januar 2021)

@Krallblei Ich hoffe, Du bist heil wieder zurückgekommen und nicht allein in Ägypten verschollen in diesen seltsamen Zeiten..?


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2021)

Hi. Ja bin heil zurückgekommen.

Die restliche Zeit war an fischen nicht zu denken. Wellen zu hoch. An der Lagune bin ich vertrieben worden weil Boote mit Taucher  kamen.

Hab dann halt die einsame Zeit in der Sonne genossen


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2021)

Huhu.

Nächste Woche zieh ich wieder los. Brauch unbedingt Sonne und Zeit für mich. Wird aber dann Bericht geben und kein tägliches Schreiben.


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2021)

3 Wochen hier, nur des komische eklige weisse Zeug das vom Himmel fällt. Keine Sonne.. ich muss heim.. ich zähle Sekunden bis Ende nächster Woche...


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2021)

Morgen Corona Test. Hoffe negativ. Aber bin zuversichtlich. Habe keine Kontakte hier. 
Tackle ist geladen und scharf 
Obwohl ich nur Shorefishing geplant habe hab ich viel anderes vor.

Wünscht mir Glück.

Danke/Shrokran


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2021)

Huhu

Kann noch einige Zeit dauern mit Bericht.. habe gerade irgendwie keine Lust.
Fisch gab es.

Gruss


----------



## Lorenz (3. März 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Kann noch einige Zeit dauern mit Bericht.. habe gerade irgendwie keine Lust.
> Fisch gab es.


Prima. Petri Heil!


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

Bittebitte berichten mit schönen Bildern 

R.S.


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2021)

Okay 1 Skipjack Thuna.... das gibt es jetzt schon

Sauguter Kämpfer 8.5 kg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. März 2021)

Gratulation, diese Teile verlangen Dir viel ab! Der erste Run nach dem Biss  bei diesem Fisch  von 7 - 10 kg ist immer so, als haettest Du einen Haenger, so laeft die Schnur ab! War das mit der Spinne oder Schleppen? Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Krallblei (4. März 2021)

Spinn


----------



## FishFreund (5. März 2021)

Wow das ist ja mal ein geiler Fang! Da hat sich die harte Arbeit aber mal gelohnt. Gratulation!!


----------



## Krallblei (5. März 2021)

Hab keine Bilder für einen anständigen Bericht. Habe diesmal ein bisschen gefilmt. Aber das dauert noch. Hab allerdings jeden Fisch auf Film und Livebisse. (Fast jeden)


----------



## Krallblei (3. April 2021)

Hi Ihr.

Im Februar war ich ja wiedermal fischen in Ägypten.. Wie seit Oktober ja jeden Monat 

Vom Ufer wars ultra schwierig. Zwar hatte ich eine sehr niedrige Ebbe und konnte direkt an der Kante stehen, aber der krasse Wind sorgte für riesige Wellen.
Und das ist einfach gefährlich.

So gab es vom Ufer nur wenige Fische. Paar kleine Zackenbarsche und Hornhechte. 2 Monster allerdings konnten nicht gebremst werden und gingen leider vorloren....

Hausriff kaum befischbar.. Die Lagune in paar Kilometer Entfernung brachte auch nichts brauchbares.

Es gibt einen Spot in der Nähe der es insich hat. Hohe Klippen und so gut wie kein Saumriff. Zu Fuss nur erreichbar wenn man den ganzen Tag Zeit hat 
Mit dem Auto ebenfalls nicht erreichbar. Im Hotel war nix los. Demnach auch keine Anbieter für etwaigige Touren via Quad etc. Es dauerte ganze 3 Tage bis ich jemand überreden könnte zu mir zu kommen um mit mir zu fahren. 

Die Fahrt mit einer Hand (links die Ruten gehalten und mit rechts gefahren) mit Rheuma nicht schön.. die totale Buckelpiste... ABER der Spot...... waaahhhh einfach nur Mega!!!!





Diese "Steilküste ist ca 3km lang...


Was ich nicht wusste.. das ist der totale Touristenspot.. Wollte dort fischen von 15.30- 17.30 Uhr.. kam kaum zum Werfen.. um die 50 Leute tummelten sich da gegen später!!

Ging erstmal nicht viel... Aber sah massig viele Thune dort vorbei ziehen... Auf den Link sieht man nacher jemand der genau zur gleichen Zeit dort war.... ein Megaspot für viel Fisch







Hab ihn öfter gesehen... Kamikaze bei den Wellen und dem kleinen Boot 

Mein Boot ist leider ne halbe Stunde mit dem Auto entfernt.. Suche aber nach was neuem in der Nähe.


----------



## Krallblei (3. April 2021)

Nach paar Tagen hab ich mir den Fuss angehauen und laufen war dann einfach schwer..... so bin ich 3 mal aufs Boot.. Es hätte Mega sein können.. Aber die 
Hafenpolizei hat mich einfach ausgebremst 

Fisch gab es trotzdem.. und schön wars allemal wieder Zuhause 

User Frankenfisch hat das Videos gemacht.. mein erstes Video mit einer Schrottkamera ohne Erfahrung. Danke Andreas das doch bisschen was zustände kam.. Bin dir was schuldig!!!!!!!


----------



## guese1 (7. April 2021)

Geile Videos wird man neidisch
Habe erst in den Herbstferien mit
meiner Familie gebucht (Makadi Bay)
Ob das klappt steht in den Sternen
mfg guese1


----------



## Krallblei (7. April 2021)

Bin Oktober auch wieder da. Mahis jagen


----------



## Krallblei (9. Oktober 2021)

So nach gefühlten 120 Jahren geht es endlich wieder nach Ägypten. Geplant war wieder ein Roadtrip.. aber leider hat mein Buddy derzeit kein Urlaub.

Also heisst es nächste Woche wieder "Zurück zu den Wurzeln" mein altes Hotel in Marsa alam. Die Fische hatten jetzt genug Zeit sich zu erholen.

Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Krallblei (15. Oktober 2021)

Yummi


----------



## Krallblei (17. Oktober 2021)

3 kg. Am Light Tackle. Uboot verloren heute


----------



## Lorenz (17. Oktober 2021)

Petri!


----------



## Toni_ndh (18. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen an alle 

meine Familie und ich werden am 24.10 für eine Woche nach Hurghada fliegen und Urlaub machen. Da ich auf mein Hobby nicht verzichten will nehme ich auch eine Angel mit. Ist jemand jetzt dort unten? Wie sieht es mit der angelei aus? Lieber vom Boot oder geht auch der Hotelsteeg? Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
LG Toni


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

Toni_ndh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an alle
> 
> meine Familie und ich werden am 24.10 für eine Woche nach Hurghada fliegen und Urlaub machen. Da ich auf mein Hobby nicht verzichten will nehme ich auch eine Angel mit. Ist jemand jetzt dort unten? Wie sieht es mit der angelei aus? Lieber vom Boot oder geht auch der Hotelsteeg? Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.
> LG Toni


Ich fürchte, dass man dich am Hotelsteg nicht sehen möchte - wenn überhaupt, dann nur in Herrgottsfrühe bevor der Normaltourist die ersten Handtücher platziert.... Fisch gibt´s da aber sicher auch reichlich.


----------



## nostradamus (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi
Krallblei wird bestimmt was dazu schreiben! 
Soweit ich es weiss, ist das angeln am steg nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Toni_ndh (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Rheinangler,

ich hatte auch vor wenn überhaupt vom Steg ganz früh zu angeln ( 6 Uhr ). Kann mir jemand was zu Farben bei Wobblern sagen? Als Rute habe ich WFT Costal Jigger 40 bis 160g und als Rolle eine 5000 Biomaster Shimano. Reicht das Tackle? Am 27 gehts dann den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot raus.

LG Toni


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Oktober 2021)

Toni_ndh schrieb:


> Hallo Rheinangler,
> 
> ich hatte auch vor wenn überhaupt vom Steg ganz früh zu angeln ( 6 Uhr ). Kann mir jemand was zu Farben bei Wobblern sagen? Als Rute habe ich WFT Costal Jigger 40 bis 160g und als Rolle eine 5000 Biomaster Shimano. Reicht das Tackle? Am 27 gehts dann den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot raus.
> 
> LG Toni


Zum Tackle kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung eigentlich nicht viel sagen, stehe allerdings gerade vor der selben Problematik. Ich bin vor einer Reise auf die Seychellen und möchte zum einen schön leicht (so leicht wie möglich) vom Ufer auf mittelgroße Fische angeln. Und vom Boot dann auch mal auf die großen Burschen losgehen....

Das Tackle hängt davon ab, was Du vor Ort erwartest, bzw. fangen möchtest. Beim schnorcheln in Ufernähe sieht man in Hurghada schon mal Makrelenschwärme, große Hornhechte und mittlere Barakudas. Für die meisten der zu erwartenden Fische ist die Ausrüstung aus meiner Sicht völlig ausreichend, vielleicht sogar etwas oversized.

Für große GT´s - vom Ufer - wird sie allerdings deutlich zu leicht sein. Ich habe beim schnorcheln direkt am Hausriff am Makadi Bay schonmal regelrechte GT U-Boote schwimmen sehen. Auf jeden Fall über 1 Meter lang. Sowas wirst Du mit der Ausrüstung sicher nicht halten können. Die schwimmen Dir entweder die Rolle leer oder tauchen hinters Riff ab und sind dann spätestens weg. Krallblei berichtet regelmäßig von solchen Erfahrungen. Er wird Dir da konkretere Antworten geben können.


----------



## Toni_ndh (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
danke schonmal für deine Antworten. Ich warte mal auf Krallblei. Vielleicht hat er noch gute Tipps was Köder und Farben angeht. Auf dem Boot wo wir am 27.10 sind hat der Kapitän auch noch 3 schwere Ruten. Mal schauen wie es wird. 

LG Toni


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2021)

War heute auf dem Boot. Den ganzen Tag.
An fischen war nicht zu denken ausser trolling. 
3-6 Meter Welle


----------



## Toni_ndh (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Krallblei,

das hört sich nicht gut an. In welcher Gegend warst du denn? Kannst du mir was zu Ködern sagen?
LG Toni


----------



## Krallblei (19. Oktober 2021)

In Marsa Alam.
Köder hm. Fange alle meine Fische mit Jigs


----------



## Toni_ndh (20. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen Krallblei,

ja das wollte ich doch wissen . Manche machen ja auch NK Montagen vom Steg aus. Ich bin auch lieber der aktive Angler. Ich habe für das Uferangeln ( falls es mir gestattet wird ) folgendes geholt. Topwater, Wobbler mit 3 bis 7m tauchtiefe, jigspinner, Mefoblinker und große Blinker. Für das Angeln auf dem Boot kommen noch speedpilker dazu. Was bevorzugst du für Farben?

LG Toni


----------



## Krallblei (20. Oktober 2021)

Du wirst vom Hotel Steg keinen Wurf machen.
Nur außerhalb der Hotelanlage geht das jenachdem wo du bist.

Schreib mir mal ne pn mit Telefonummer.
Gruss


----------



## Krallblei (26. Oktober 2021)

Ägypten war toll. Es war super warm/bis heiss. 

Die ersten Tage war ich im Land der Bisse. Beim ersten mal richtig fischen am Morgen zwei super lecker Orange-spottet- Trevally gefangen.. jetzt nicht die Monster aber für den Grill hat es gereicht.. Siehe oben. 
"Lästig" ich benutze das Wort nicht gerne. Freue ich mich doch über jeden Biss und Fisch. Aber es waren ganze Horden an Makrelen unterwegs mit 20cm die auf alles gehen.. An einer 10000 Saragosa und Shimano OCEA Thunfischrute merkt man die garnicht.. Fühlt sich an als wenn der Jig verdreht ist 

Egal...drille alles soft und die Makrelen kannst gut abhaken.. im zweifelsfall auch mitnehmen als Bait oder verschenken... Es waren in den ersten Tagen locker 50 Stück. Hornis gingen auch hin und wieder.

Eines morgens, ich werfe stets die harte Combo......aber nach 2 Stunden und 1.5km Riff abfischen werden einfach die Arme schlapp. So packe ich mir die Lightcombo. Damit kann man auch 10kg Fische fangen.. Mehrfach erfolgreich gemacht knallt es gleich wie die Sau.. Drill ist hart. Ägypter waten auf dem Riff und suchen nach Muscheln und denken ich brauch Hilfe und versuchen mir zu helfen.. Nicht schlau bei 0.09 Spiderwire in die Schnur zu greifen
Nach 5 Minuten und kaum Wasser überm Riff lande ich den dicksten Barracuda ever für mich. Erst denke ich an einen Wahoo... Doch es war der kurze 80cm Barra der ausserordentlich dick war... ein Monster und ein würdiger Gegner... Das hat Spass gemacht

Leider weitergeworfen mit der Combi.. schwerer Fehler.. keine 5 Später knallt es so dermassen das an Drillen nicht zu denken ist....keine Chance.... der Kampf geht sicherlich 2 Minuten. So gebogen hab ich die Rute noch nie gesehen..Denke an einen grossen Snapper oder irgendwas dickes fettes.. *Peng*

Ja keine Chance.. tut mir sehr leid... hoffe er überlebt.... ( hatte keine Hänger am Riff und nur diesen Fisch verloren)

Ja dann kam der Wind und Wellen natürlich auch.. Dazu fast Vollmond.. Fischen war schwierig.. zum Teil auch gefährlich.

Vom Riff gingen aber noch paar Fische... eine grossere Makrele zum Beispiel oder diverse Hornhechte.... aber was gutes war nicht dabei...

Hatte leider mein Boot schon gebucht und konnte keinen Rückzieher machen.... ich mache es ganz kurz.

12 Meter Boot und 3-7Meter Welle.. an fischen nicht zu denken. Jiggen? Man(n) kann während der Fahrt nicht mal aufstehen. Beim trollen mit 20cm Rapalla Magnum!!!!!! Die Dinger waren kaum Unterwasser zu bekommen.
Alle Boote suchten Schutz an den Innenseiten der Riffe und fischen ja.... Kindergarten...

War schon sehr oft auf dem Boot und in Ägypten aber solche Wellen gab es noch nie... Ein Abenteuer.. aufm Boot und am Riff....

Lagune war ich einmal morgens Spinnfischen.. kein Kontakt... da fehlten 1-2 Meter Wasser... zum Grundfischen wohl geil dachte ich mir. So war ich abends 4 Stunden da und versuchte es auf Rochen und Bonefish... Ausser den Tigerfischen ging nix... hatte aber auch schlechte Köder dabei.



Ja egal... endlich wieder dort.. in diesem Hotel... habe 100 Brüder dort.. Allen geht es gut. Hamdullah


Jetzt höre ich heute das mein Boot in Hurghada fertig ist..... ich glaube ich fliege die Tage wieder... Mahis stapeln sich wieder wie letztes Jahr....



Geht weiter


----------



## Krallblei (31. Oktober 2021)

Ab nach Ägypten Freitag 4 Tage aufs Boot.

Auf der Couch fängt man keine Fische


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ab nach Ägypten Freitag 4 Tage aufs Boot.


Na dann drück ich dir bzw uns mal die Daumen. Am Do hol ich meinen Kollegen am Flughafen ab und Fr/Sa/So fahren wir auch raus.


----------



## Krallblei (1. November 2021)

Wo seit ihr?


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2021)

0man. 
Eine Woche bin ich schon solo am Ufer unterwegs.


----------



## Krallblei (1. November 2021)

Boar. Hättest dich gemeldet. 
Genau mein Ding.
Muss jetzt auch schauen. Gibt traurige neue Regeln in Ägypten. Es wird spannend. Pauschal Hotel Urlaub kann jeder.

Ich reise fernab von allem. Deine Oman Reisen sind für mich noch ne Nummer härter. Hab ich doch Support in ganz Ägypten


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne


Ende Oktober war ich ja eine Woche Uferspinnfischen im Süden Ägyptens. Schön war es ja keine Frage, aber ich wusste das oben im Norden der Punk abging. Allerdings nur vom Boot. So beschloss ich Anfang November nochmal zu fliegen und die Tage auf dem Boot zu verbringen. Immer am Fisch. So der Plan.
Nach Gesprächen mit meinen Bootsbuddy stellte sich aber raus das Übernachtungen auf offenner See in "kleinen" Booten mit "Touristen" nicht mehr erlaubt sei

Nun den. Egal. So buchte ich Flüge hin und zurück. Schlafen wo? Na kein Problem da findet sich was............


So es ist *Donnerstag* und die Nacht war kurz. 4 Stunden geschlafen und Abends ging es via Zug an Flughafen. Flug geht Freitag 09.05 Uhr. 9 Stunden am Flughafen hocken, Coronatest machen und einfach rumlümmel. Versuchte öfter zu schlafen aber ging nicht. Alle 3 Minuten die Corona Durchsagen zwecks Maske und Abstand.
Hallo??? Der Flughafen war sehr. Quasi geschlossen.... bäh kann keine Minute schlafen.






Um 06:00 dann an Checkin. Lege Reisepass hin und dann sagt der freundliche Mann am Schalter das ich nicht im System bin. Stattdessen sei meine Frau für diesen Flug gebucht??? What the F...!!!  Aber sicher schon 50 Flüge oder mehr über diese Internetseite gebucht und nie gabs Probleme. Versuche alles. Telefoniere nonstop.

Kurzum ich komme auf keinen Fall in diesen Flieger!!! . Hin und Rückflug war schon nicht billig.. Na der Zug ist abgefahren..
So schauen ob noch was irgendwo in die Richtung fliegt. Ich lande bei Türkisch Airline und fliege 11 Uhr Richtung Istanbul.. Als ich den Flieger betrete um 10:30 Uhr bin ich echt platt. So raus aus dem Flieger die Rolltreppe hoch und ich möchte einfach nur schlafen.. Pustekuchen!! Auf der Rolltreppe packen mich zwei Männer von hinten und legen mir ohne zu fragen Handschellen an, zerren mich in ein Büro. Englisch oder Deutsch? Es werden dererseits keine Fragen beantwortet. Die durchsuchen mich überhaupt nicht.. Interessieren sich nur für meinen Pass und telefonieren nonstop nach 20min lassen sie mich ohne Worte gehen!!! Was geht jetzt ab? Wollen die mich verarschen??? Selbst später auf Nachfrage keine Antwort. Istanbul sieht mich nie wieder!

Am Flughafen ist die Hölle los. An Schlaf und Platz nicht zu denken. Und ich habe hier noch 7 Stunden Aufenthalt....
22;00 Uhr dann in Flieger nach Hurghada. Mein Kopf ist mittlerweile Matsch. Bin schon so lang wach. Ich weiss nichtsmehr.
Angekommen in Ägypten um 00:00. Ewig warten müssen auf mein Rutenrohr danach noch Vollkontrolle. Wie immer....
Kollege holt mich ab und wir suchen noch sicher 1 Stunde nach dem Appartment das Freunde mich organiesiert haben. Um 03.00 ist Schicht im Schacht...
2 Tage rund 45 Stunden ohne Schlaf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nach drei Stunden schlaf klingelt der Wecker..... muss 7 Uhr am Boot sein...... WEHE es gibt heute kein Fisch........


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Der Wecker klingelt ewig bis ich wach werde. Bin durchn Wind aber da muss ich heute durch. Schlafen kann ich heute Abend. Aufm Balkon Kippe rauchen und ahhhh so herrlich hat es doch schon 27 Grad, blauer Himmel und Sonne.
	

		
			
		

		
	






 Allerdings auch Wind. Und Wind heisst in Ägypten Wellen. Naja ich pack mein Gelumpe und lauf zum Hafen. Freundliche familiäre Begrüssung inkl. Tee und dann wird erstmal Lage Plan geschliffen. Danach hab ich erstmal mein Zeug gerichtet. Müssen eh warten.
In Ägypten muss man jeden Tag neue Lizens beantragen und man darf erst raus wenn die genehmigt wird...

Boot hat 11 Meter. Küche,Klo genug Platz zum Ausruhen. Alles perfekt! War jetzt schon einige Male auf dem Kahn.





Um 9 Uhr kommt die Küstenwache und gibt grünes Licht.

*So der Grund warum ich hier bin. Die letzte Zeit wurden Unmengen an Spanischen Makrelen in XL gefangen, und ich weiss das irgendwo hier die Mahis und Thune ihr Unwesen treiben  Inscha Allah/ So Gott will.*

Diese Spot sind allerdings nur bei guten Wetter zu erreichen bzw. befischbar. Noch ist viel Wind und Welle und ich mache mir erstmal keine allzu grossen Hoffnungen dort hinzukommen..

Nun den Kaptian. Volle Fahrt voraus . Wir trollen erst und schauen was machbar ist. Hurghada wird von Inseln und Riffen geschützt, kommst du da raus ist das Wettertechnisch eine ganz andere Welt..
Trolling, trolling und nochmehr trolling...nix! Beschliesen dann geschützt zu warten. Ebbe kommt und Wind soll abflachen. Suchen Schutz an einer Innenkante eines Außenriffs. Dort kannst nur Lightspinnfischen und abwarten.. Werfe und werfe. Klar, kleine Hornhechte, Minizackenbarsche und co, das geht immer..Langweilig.
Wir essen erstmal lecker Reis, Salat und ein Gemisch aus Kleinfisch. Frisch und lecker





Wind legte sich dann langsam und so fuhren wir weiter Richtung Norden. Vermutete ich die Fische ja dort. Trollen natürlich auf dem Weg dorthin.
Brechen dann aber ab. Keine Vögel zu sehen keine Frenzies... Rückweg komplett getrollt.. nur ein Fehlbiss..

Ohje. Ohje. Erwartungen waren gross. Keine Frage. Auch das ich bis jetzt schon wegen der Flugkacke schon 1000 Euro ausgeben habe.....

Abends war ich noch einkaufen und bissl mit Freunden Tee trinken... 20 Uhr ihr könnt euch es vorstellen.. Tot in die Heia gefallen.....


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Sonntag morgen. Ahh herrlich ausgeschlafen. Heute soll es gegen später weniger Wind haben als gestern. Wir tukern dann so rum und trollen...Wind lässt ab 13 Uhr ca. nach und so machen wir einfach verrückte Sachen. Versuchen jigging hier und da. Ja das funktioniert auch erstmal halbwegs. Unter 180Gr Jigs geht aber garnichts. Perfekt wären wohl 300gr. gewesen... Nächstes Mal bring ich nen Driftsack mit.. Alles andere ist sinnfrei dort. Karem ist der erste bei dem das Uboot hängt. Nach langem hin und her beisst der Fisch im Mittelwasser das 0,90 Fluro durch.. Der war big. Kurze Zeit später bei mir.. ich hole mir am Grund ne Coral Trout mit rund 1kg.. Aufm Weg hoch. Bääm, was zur Hölle packt ein anderer Fisch meinen gehakten und spuckt ihn wieder aus nach kurzem Gezerre... hoch kommt nur was was mal eine Coral Trout war





Karems Kombi packt viel... Schade den Fisch hätte ich gerne gesehen.. Seine Knie waren jedenfalls weich.. und er jigt oft und fängt grosses. 

Fange aber zum Glück doch noch was zum essen. Sehr lecker die Trouts






Frisch gestärkt und mit besserem Wetter fahren wir dann offshore Richtung Süden.. Vögel sind auf dem Weg  Und was machen die da???

Plötzlich! Unter uns 300 Meter Wasser kommen die Fische hoch

*Das Wasser fängt an zu kochen. *Es sind nicht die Frenzies die ich aus dem Mittelmeer kenne. Konzentriert auf einen kleinen Fleck! Nein es raubt überall. Überall!!! Mahis und Thune jagen was das Zeug hält. Herrscharren an grossen Hornhechten (sonst Einzelgänger) hunderte peitschen aus dem Wasser. 
Unter uns, neben uns. Überall.. man sieht vor lauter Kleinfisch 5cm kein Wasser mehr.

Werfe erst das Thunatackle.. Man weis ja nie... keine Bisse nix.. werfe und werfe.. das Wasser kocht kein Biss. 
Packe dann meine Leichte Kombi. Savage Gear Salt 222cm 20-60gr. 4000 Shimano Spheros. 0,11 geflochten. 0,5 Flurovorfach.......*und dann plötzlich knallt es..*

Mahi on.. Das sieht man gleich.. der springt erstmal wie ein Irrer aus Wasser... 1,2,3,4,5 und noch mehr.. schüttelt sich los... Und so geht es mit mehreren dann.
Es ist nicht so das bei jedem Wurf ein Fisch hängt. Es hat soviel Futterfisch. Schwierig.  Auch tauchen sie immer wieder ab und kommen wo anderst. Es sind mehrere Gruppen und die sind nicht alleine. Skipjackthuna sind auch dabei. Ich verliere einige bis der erste an Board kommt.

Es ist die Aktion pur. Leute wer sowas nie gesehen hat kann sich das nicht vorstellen... Frenzies so gross wie ein Fussballfeld. Mahis zwischen 6-15Kg kreisen ums Boot. Die Vögel kreischen. Adrinalin ist auf Max. 

Dann der komsiche Megamahi... ich kann nix tun. garnichts. Wir müssen mit dem Boot hinfahren...gewinne keinen Zentimeter Schnur.... Als der Fisch nach 10Min hochkommt was ohje... Mahi ca 8kg seitlich gehakt. Das erklärt alles...taucht immer ab. Das war ein kräftezerrender Drill über 30min.... hab ihn aber gewonnen... 
Immer wieder gehen sie verloren. Sie springen und springen, schütteln den Köder los... *Ich bin im Mahiland und sooooo glücklich.*
Zwischendrin komische Drill mit anderen Fischen... Hornhechten mit über einem Meter... die zu landen ist echt schwierig.. packe es aber... 
Thune gehen verloren beim Gaffen. Das Wasser kocht seit 2 Stunden...die Shimano schreit nach Pause

Und plötzlich waren der Spuk um. Als wenn man den Schalter umgelegt hätte...

Egal wir waren an einer Inseln und wollten beide noch kurz am Riff Spinnfischen.. müssen auch bald zurück...

1. Wurf.... Einschlag... mir zieht es die Rolle leer. Karem muss drehen und folgen..... vielleicht noch 50Meter Schnur auf der Rolle da steigt der Fisch aus.. Hamdullah... der hätte mir alles an Schnur geklaut 

Wir fahren heim.. trolling. neee ich bin platt. Jungs was ein Tag...

Das nächste mal Singlehook.. 

*Ich habs echt verkackt..Schande über mich... locker mit Karem 15 Mahis verhagelt 











Der Hornhecht hat genau 1m der Thuna ca. 6-7.5 Kg


*


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Den Thuna hab ich gleich auf dem Boot ausbluten lassen und saubergemacht.. der geht via Express nach Kairo. Box und Eis gekauft und losgeschickt..
Da freut sich jemand riesig...






Dickes vollgefressenes Vieh 

Nachts dann noch mit 3 Leute Party gemacht im Appartment. Fahren morgen erst gegen 11 Uhr raus wegen dem Wetter und Ziel ist wohl klar

*Alleine für den Tag hat sich die Mühe gelohnt.. der Aufwand.. das Geld*


----------



## Salt (15. November 2021)

Yeah!!! Das fängt ja schonmal gut an


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

So Montag.. Diesmal fahren wir eben noch später los.. nicht unnötig umherfahren. Gleich zum Spot.

Und kaum da war auch wieder die Action im Gange. Aber heute bissen sie noch weniger... das Wasser ist so dermassen voll mit Futterfisch des glaubt mir kein Mensch.
Verliere aber 6 Stück.... warum mache ich Idiot nicht einfach paar Singlehooks selber???????????????? Einzelhaken hab ich ja. Geflochtene mit 0,30 auch. Ich kanns mir nicht erklären. Ich kanns mir im Nachhinein nicht erklären. Dumm, einfach nur dumm.

Zudem gehe ich auch noch bei einem Drill über Board mit einem richtig, richtig fetten Mahi... hab Glück das ich die Rute noch zu fassen bekomm im Wasser. 
Ausgerutscht als ich ans Heck klettern musste.. 

Die Action war dann auch rum.. Heute war echt zuviel Bait im Wasser... Abartig.. 
Beim Trollen heim, ich zieh an der Thunaspinnkombi einen 60gr Jig hinterher gabs dann noch einen Mahi. Den grössten dieser Tage.. Allerdings am Thunatackle vom Gefühl her wie ne Makrele mit 1 Kg.. Fisch war in 3 Minuten an Board. Das ist einfach Overtackle... 

Sicher 10kg bei 130cm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ausbeute hm.... schwer mit Drilling und diesem Futterfisch Überfluss.

*Einmal sind Schwärme an Bait unterm Boot durch da war das Wasser Silber.. anderst kann man es nicht sagen... die Räuber hinterher...Tausende aber und aber tausende Mahis und Thunas.......Mahis sind wohl mit Abstand die schönsten Fische die das Meer beherberg.. Wenn die frei schwimmen ohne Stress... Atemberaubend.. Wunderschön*


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

So morgen könnten wir wieder raus...Aber Leute ich bin platt. Die Tage haben echt Spuren hinterlassen. Nicht nur die Anreise mit 2 Tagen ohne Schlaf, nein auch die Beinarbeit aufm Boot. Musste ich mich stundenlang vorne an der Rehling mit den Oberschenkel festklemmen. Überall Hämatome . Das ständige rumgeklettere von vorne nach hinten. Mein kaputtes Knie.... ich hab Muskelkater und ne.. Ehrlich ich kann nicht mehr.
So packe ich am Abend mein Zeug und verlasse mein Appartment. Überaus Luxuriös...kosten tut es mich keinen Cent... Ne ich brauche jetzt echt einen vollen Tag Pause.

So fahre ich abends 18:00 Uhr noch mit dem Auto 250km Richtung Süden in mein Home Hotel wo ich schon vor 2 Wochen war...einfach einen Tag chillen..











Ein Tag bei Traumhaften Wetter, meine 1000 Brüder getroffen gechillt und relaxt.. Angelzeug geputzt und am nächsten Tag wieder heim. Mit neuem Flug 

Angelzeug hab ich dort gelassen... komme ich doch wieder in 35 Tagen. Inscha Allah.


----------



## Salt (15. November 2021)

Hey Benny,

toller Bericht und klasse Action dies mal!
Bisschen Chaos wie immer bei dir aber das macht es auch besonders spannend  wäre ja zu einfach wenns immer läuft wie geplant

Schau dir mal in meinem "Mahis vom Ufer" an, wie ich die Köder rigge.
Dann noch schön die Rute flach halten und du kriegst sie fast immer raus.
Mein Quote liegt inzwischen bei fast 100% wenn die erste Sprungserie durch ist.


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Mache ich!

Früher am Riff auf Singlehook kaum was rausgezogen.. da ist Drilling Pflicht...aber man lernt nie aus!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Bursche hat seit Mitte Oktober 100 Fische gehakt.

40gr. Hart Glaze..... der Kerle fängt immer!!! Hat jetzt ausgedient und kommt in die Vitrine


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Oh keine Skipjack.. wie peinlich......es waren Littly Thuny


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. November 2021)

Geiler Bericht Benny, feier dein liebenswertes Chaos und Petri zu den super Mahis!!!


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Ich schreibe stets die Wahrheit.. hier wird nichts schön geschrieben.....

Wohlgemerkt *Ägypten hat weit aus mehr zu bieten als Fischen. *Solltet ihr Hilfe brauchen, egal bei was. Ich kann Euch helfen. Egal mit was!!!!!!


----------



## Ladi74 (15. November 2021)

Ablsout geiler Bericht!
Der Schlafmangel ist wie weg, wenn man da ist...


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Ja so war es....aber es machte sich bemerkbar hier... hab in Deutschland erstmal 20 Stunden am Stück geschlafen


----------



## Lorenz (15. November 2021)

Petri! 
Liebe Grüße vom Strand. Hoffentlich klappt es heute oder die Tage mit noch dem ein oder anderen Gitarrenrochen...


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2021)

Ich drück dir ganz dick den Daumen. Kenne die "Hairochen" da musst schon ordentlich dagegenhalten......gib Gummi...

Wie lange bist noch da?


----------



## Lorenz (15. November 2021)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich drück dir ganz dick den Daumen. Kenne die "Hairochen" da musst schon ordentlich dagegenhalten......gib Gummi...
> 
> Wie lange bist noch da?


Danke. Am 22. geht es zurück.


----------



## Krallblei (30. November 2021)

21 Tage noch bis Ägypten.. zähle Sekunden und hoffe das es alles klappt.


----------



## Krallblei (5. Dezember 2021)

Die Luzi geht immernoch ab 

Und ich fahre in Süden 



			https://m.facebook.com/groups/297346590458618/permalink/1860135720846356/


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo

Ja ich war wieder weg. 21.-29.12 in Ägypten. Stammhotel nur Riffischen.

Fischen auch nur 50%. Wir waren zu 11 im Hotel. 2 Angler. 3 Geburtstagspartys Weihnachten und und und...

Die ersten Tage war an Fischen kaum zu denken. Vollmond, Wind, Monsterwellen und oft Hightide. Ohne Schutzkleidung. Lebensgefährlich!

Doch habe ich und Fouad relativ gut gefangen.

Zwei neue Arten sogar. Einen Hornhecht nicht rund sondern flach mit deutlich größeren Flossen und Hundszahnthune.

Hornhechte hab es immer. Auch ein riesen Monster verloren beim springen. Zackenbarsche und die immer anwesenden Makrelenarten gingen ans Band.

Ein kapitaler GT mit sicher20- 30kg verfehlte meinen Lure. Direkt vor meinen Füssen.. Keine 3 min später wurde Fouad gespult bis zum Abwinken 
Auch ich habe den Fisch meines Lebens verloren.. Selbst jetzt noch eine Woche danach fühl ich seine Schwimmbewegungen wenn ich die Augen schliesse.
Ein grosser Barracuda ging 3 m vorm Ufer verloren... bin im noch hinterher gerannt in 20cm tiefem Wasser aber keine Chance... 

Die Hundszahnthune haben uns am letzten Angeltage alle kleinen Köder geklaut. Im Drill gingen sie ständig verloren weil andere Fische durch die Schnur geschwommen sind.. War aber eine geile Stunde... Frenzy direkt vor unseren Füssen....die Tiere waren zwischen 1 und 3 kg schwer..


Ja wie auch immer... 8 Tage Party, Lachen und das Leben genießen.. dazu noch bissl Fische fangen.... das Leben ist soooo schön....

Scharre schon mit den Hufen.... vielleicht wird es diesen Monat ja nochmal was mit Fischen......

Bilder muss ich schauen.. war sehr faul diesmal


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2022)

Der schöne Anblick täuscht.. Es war arschekalt. Morgens 13Grad und tagsüber nur Wolken. Niemals hab ich so einen Winter in Ägypten erlebt.







Der erste Fisch..





Mein Revier. Gefischt wird wo die Wellen brechen. (Bild ist vom letzten Tag)


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2022)

Lagune Grundfischen waren wir zweimal.. leider mit schlechtem Köder. Wird Zeit das ich wieder Sardinen mitnehme...


----------



## Krallblei (3. Januar 2022)

Kämpft stark. Würde ich gerne wieder mal einen erwischen (Sonne hat geblendet 













Mehr Bilder hab ich leider nicht 

Fische die nicht verwertet werden, kleinere Zackenbarsche, Hornhechten, Makrelen und anderes Red Sea Getier wird vorne am Riff released


Der nächste Trip wird umfangreicher. Ich verspreche es Euch. Wenn es Inscha Allah Fisch gibt


----------



## Lorenz (3. Januar 2022)

Petri!


----------



## Krallblei (11. Januar 2022)

16 Tage noch. Dann wird die Rute wieder geschwungen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (16. Januar 2022)

Möge mein Neid mit dir sein 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Vergnügen!!! 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2022)

Danke. Geb mein bestes


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2022)

Fischfutter. 

Hoffe die Dogtooth Thuna/ Hundszahn Thunfische sind nicht mehr da. Sonst wird es wieder teuer...


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Hy 
Ich war mit Benni zum Angel dort.
Hotel und Service sehr gut. Wenn geht, gehe ich wieder dort hin . Aber als Tipp geht nicht alleine an die Riffkante, sehr wichtig. Benny kennt sich sehr gut aus.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fischfutter.
> 
> Hoffe die Dogtooth Thuna/ Hundszahn Thunfische sind nicht mehr da. Sonst wird es wieder teuer...
> Anhang anzeigen 396152​


Hy Benni.
woher hast Du sie gekauft?
Meld Dich mal kurz.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Harrie (20. Januar 2022)

Würde mich auch intressieren.


----------



## Salt (20. Januar 2022)

Bei der Menge würde ich eher vermuten, er hat sie alle gekauft und nu is nix mehr da für euch


----------



## Krallblei (20. Januar 2022)

Aloha. 

Die Hart Glaze Jigs hab ich bei Waveinn in Spanien gekauft.


----------



## Krallblei (24. Januar 2022)

So noch drei Tage. Hoffe es klappt alles in den 17Tagen. Wird wieder ein Roadtrip. Werde hier ab Freitag täglich berichten. Also wenn es interessiert reinschauen.
Gruss


----------



## Krallblei (26. Januar 2022)

Frier mir die Eier ab. 

Aber es wartet Sonne,Meer und so Gott will Fisch.

Ich brauch Thunfische.

Neue Ruten werden mitgenommen


----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2022)

Heute morgen 6 -8:30 Uhr erstmal fischen gewesen. Low tide. 
Viel geworfen , gut Strecke gemacht...
Kein Fischkontakt


----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (28. Januar 2022)

Heute Abend gab es nur eine Makrele. Sonst wie heute morgen keine Action


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2022)

Kein Biss heute morgen


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2022)

Live aus der Lagune


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2022)

Viel Wind


----------



## rule270 (29. Januar 2022)

Hy Benni
Was machen die Moränen?
LG
Rudi


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2022)

Nix Fisch heute


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2022)

Hi Krallblei
mach weiter so! Irgendwann hast du Glück und es passt alles und die bekommst die belohnung!


----------



## Krallblei (30. Januar 2022)

Heute morgen gab's nur einen 60cm Hornhecht.

Keine raubenden Fische


----------



## Krallblei (30. Januar 2022)

Versuch 2 Lagune


----------



## Krallblei (31. Januar 2022)

Heute war Action. 1 Uboot Taifun Klasse verloren. Hornhecht gefangen mit 70cm. Released. 2 Makrelen und 2 Little Thunnny aufm Weg zum Ufer verloren
Grosser Baracuda oder Hundszahnthun klagte mir Köder...

Einen Fisch hab ich hier


----------



## Krallblei (31. Januar 2022)

Lagune die dritter Versuch


----------



## Lorenz (31. Januar 2022)

Hahaha, das Tischchen mit der Ausstattung hat was. Viel Erfolg! 
Ich laufe bei schneeregen durch den Wald. Mitte März geht es wieder los.


----------



## Krallblei (31. Januar 2022)

Ich warte auf Rochen


----------



## Skott (31. Januar 2022)

Sind die blauen Hütten im Hintergrund Umkleide- oder Toilettenhäußchen??

Petri für dich...!


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2022)

Das waren mal Toiletten

War heute morgen nicht fischen 
Hab verschlafen. War grad schnorcheln und hab schöne Bilder gemacht für Euch.
Hab allerdings nix grosses gesehen


----------



## Krallblei (3. Februar 2022)

3 yellowfins 30kg verloren,7 Barracudas, ein Monstergrouper.

Hab allerdings viele ans Land benraucht


----------



## Krallblei (3. Februar 2022)




----------



## Rheinangler (3. Februar 2022)

Oha... ne Bootstour war es. Ich dachte schon Du hättest vom Land so gut abgeräumt. Fährst Du dann ab Hurghada oder von wo kann man (kann man??) solche Touren machen?


----------



## Krallblei (3. Februar 2022)

Das war private Tour in El Qusier. Spotgünstig. War 36std aufm Boot. 12 Davon geschlafen        

Illegal war keine Lizenz für Touristen. Musten 3 Stunden im Boot liegen wegen der Army am Anliegeplatz

Geh die Tagr nochmal ab Rechnungen offen


----------



## Rheinangler (4. Februar 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Das war private Tour in El Qusier. Spotgünstig. War 36std aufm Boot. 12 Davon geschlafen
> 
> Illegal war keine Lizenz für Touristen. Musten 3 Stunden im Boot liegen wegen der Army am Anliegeplatz
> 
> Geh die Tagr nochmal ab Rechnungen offen


Ist bei Dir also schon irgendwie immer Abenteuerurlaub in Egypt..


----------



## Krallblei (4. Februar 2022)

Alles andere ist doch 


 

Geh jetzt Lagune fischen. Mit Spinnfischrn ist nicht


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2022)

Spinnfischen seit 2 Tagen nicht möglich. Tide ist zu hoch und Wellen. Lagune keine Bisse heute und gestern. Geh morgen mal andere Seite


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2022)

Lagoon Mafia


----------



## Krallblei (5. Februar 2022)

Sagt mal wer hat den Stöpsel aus dem Roten Meer gezogen? Heute Abend bei totes Low Tide 2  Stunden geworfen ohne Biss.. und dazu übel Strecke gemacht..


Hallo wo sind die Fische


----------



## Krallblei (6. Februar 2022)

Heute morgen 8 Lagune gewesen. 2 kleine Bisse das wars 

230km von hier stapeln sich die Thunfische        





Ich muss jetzt erst 700km weg an Nil


----------



## Krallblei (6. Februar 2022)

Heute Abend war Todes Low Tide. Keine Kontakte zu pelagic Fish.

Geh aber dann Thuna fischen wieder
	

		
			
		

		
	











Äh normal hat das hier 1 Meter plus


----------



## Krallblei (7. Februar 2022)

Morgen. Nach dem verlorenem Finale gestern in Ägypten (Fussball) ist Katerstimmung.. Heute Abend wieder Attacke


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2022)

Würde euch ja gerne schönes Berichten 

Bin seit Tagen ausser Gefecht. Und Besserung nicht in Sicht


----------



## Salt (10. Februar 2022)

Oh..das ist immer Mist, mich hats auch schon paar mal im Urlaub umgehauen...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2022)

Danke. 

Hatte ich doch so viel vor


----------



## rule270 (10. Februar 2022)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. Halt die Ohren steif!!
LG
Rudi


----------



## Mühlkoppe (11. Februar 2022)

Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine! Wie lange hast du denn noch?
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2022)

Bis übermorgen


----------



## rule270 (15. Februar 2022)

Hy Benny
Wieder Fit?
LG
Rudi


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2022)

Hi. Nein ganz und garnicht


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2022)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2022)

Dsnke Jungs


----------



## Krallblei (17. Februar 2022)

Aloha Jungs



Die Tide war diesen Urlaub total krass. Manchmal so wenig Wasser das man kaum fischen konnte..Ganze Korallenbänke lagen vor mir frei. Ohne meine langjährige Erfahrung dort wäre Köderverlust im Sekundentakt vorprogrammiert.. Da musst dann auch einfach sagen... "Junge es geht einfach nicht" Anderstrum bei Flut.. Megawellen und Schaum im Wasser lassen dich nix sehen.  Konnte aber zum ersten Mal Stellen besuchen die sonst nicht möglich waren. Hab viel geworfen dort. Aber wenn keine Fische rauben bringt das alles nix. Generell war garnichts los..Warum das weiss nur Allah.

Lagune ebenfalls tote Hose....bis auf einen Rochen der nach 50Minuten vorloren ging.. total Ausfall.. 

Boot war super... Riffe die nie einen Jig/Kunstköder gesehen haben..Megadrills mit Thun und Grouper. Viele am Boot verloren.. ein Stock mit Angelhaken ist halt kein Gaff



Dazu die Massen an Barracudas. Die haben mir etliche Jigs geklaut. Hätte auch mehr fischen können.. Aber wenn mein Körper Schlaf brauch dann ist es so.

Ja irgendwan erwischte mich Pharaos Rache. Zum ersten Mal überhaupt in Ägypten. Bin mehr aufm Klo gehockt als in der Sonne. Tabletten von dort helfen eigentlich super. Aber bei mir war das Zeug wirkungslos... und dann bist auch irgendwann platt. Keine Power für Hardcore Spinnfischen.

Und so gingen Tage ins Land ohne Rute in der Hand. Aufm Weg zum Nil, ich war schon 350km unterwegs, gings dann garnicht mehr. Schüttelfrost und Erbrechen
ließen mich zurück ins Hotel fahren. . Eine Horrornacht ich sags euch!! 

Tags später gings mir wieder bissl besser. Dachte ich könnte wieder bissl Spinnfischen am Riff. Voller Vorfreude ans Riff schon vor Sonnenaufgang. Nach zwei Würfen erwischt mich eine Monsterwelle so blöd das ich mir das Knie verdreht habe... Letztes Jahr ja schon übel Probleme mit dem Knie gehabt... Aus Ende AUS.

Schaffe es mit Ach und Krach zurück ins Hotel... Habe noch 4 Tage... keine Chance.. Auch wollte ich noch nach Hurghada aufs Boot zu den 10000000000 Thunfischen... keine Chance! Das sch.... Knie.

Jetzt hock ich hier zurück und hab Corona... wenn wundert es... 

18 Tage dort. Und hatte soviel vor...meine offenen Rechnungen füllen nu fast nen Ordner.. Egal. Meine Zeit wird kommen!!!!!!

Jetzt heisst es fit werden.

In zwei Wochen möchte ich wieder angreifen.. Inscha Allah


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2022)

Gute Besserung weiterhin.
Es kann ja angeltechnisch nur noch besser werden.


----------



## Salt (17. Februar 2022)

Oha...also du nimmst ja alles mit was geht. Das is echt ne harte Nummer! 

Werd erstmal wieder richtig fit, mit Gewalt erzwingen kann man beim Angeln meist nix. 
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Krallblei (17. Februar 2022)

Fit werde ich nie. Aus dem alter bin ich raus 

Ne mal im Ernst. Ich kenne Hotels und Spots das ist der Wahnsinn..da geht der Funk ab..! Aber ich hänge einfach zu sehr an meinen Hotel und den Jungs. 

Hatte eine Mega Zeit in "Hotel".. das ist unbezahlbar. 

Fischen ist das Eine. Leben und genießen das andere.....


----------



## Krallblei (24. Februar 2022)

Bin soweit wieder fit.

In 5 Tagen heisst es wieder Angriff!


----------



## Krallblei (2. März 2022)

Ready


----------



## Rheinangler (2. März 2022)

Das sieht gut aus - bin mal gespannt, ob Du jetzt erfolgreich vom Ufer bist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. März 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ready


Goil. Hau rein


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2022)

Gestern war ich kurz fischen ohne Kontakt. Heute morgen war High Tide Ententeich. Meer wie gebügelt. Paar Bisse zwei Makrelen verloren. Kein Wind heute ca. 30grad


----------



## rule270 (3. März 2022)

Hy Benny
ich krieg die Kriese...
Die Fotos usw.
Inschallah
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (3. März 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Fit werde ich nie. Aus dem alter bin ich raus
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst. Ich kenne Hotels und Spots das ist der Wahnsinn..da geht der Funk ab..! Aber ich hänge einfach zu sehr an meinen Hotel und den Jungs.
> 
> ...


Hy Benny
die Zeit mit Euch allen am Ort hat mir viel gegeben.
Unser Room Boy bekommt noch mal mein Versprechen eingelöst. Gib es bitte weiter oder sag mir frühzeitig Bescheit wenn Du wieder gehst. Und Grüß mir die alten Herren an der Lagune
LG
Rudi


----------



## Krallblei (6. März 2022)

Morgen Boat für 1,5Tage


----------



## Krallblei (6. März 2022)

Lagune Grundfischen. Bis jetzt ist ruhig. 4 Haken auf Grund mit Calamari


----------



## Krallblei (7. März 2022)

Läuft


----------



## Krallblei (7. März 2022)

Spinn 10-30gr


----------



## Krallblei (13. März 2022)

Hi Ihr. 

Ja sonst war nicht mehr viel los. 

Ausser Sonne und viel gute Zeit


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juni 2022)

Jo. Seit vorgestern zurück vom Mittelmeer. Gab Klasse Thunfisch und anderes Getier zu fangen. Die Wochen am Mittelmeer waren toll. 
Nun aber es wartet wieder ein anderes Revier. Das Rote Meer platzt vor Fisch.

Also ab Dienstag in Süden Ägyptens


----------



## Krallblei (18. Juni 2022)

Schön einwickeln und an den Enden gut Postern. Flieg so schon xxxten Mal. 2m hat das Rohr von HART.


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2022)

Schön warm hier 
Nach langer Reise gestern gut angekommen. Hab heute morgen total verpennt und war erst 8:30Uhr am Wasser. Tide ist super, nicht zu hoch. Meer sehr wild. Wellen so 1.5-2m.
Hab einen Hornhecht gefangen 70cm. 
War allerdings nur 25minuten Fischen


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2022)

Live vom Mars. Die Luft kocht.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hab 3 Liter Wasser dabei. Laufe die 4 Kilometer zur Lagune. Bissl Spinnfischen. Meer ist zu heftig Welle


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## Skott (22. Juni 2022)

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es sehr fischig aus, wird dort schnell tief, oder?


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2022)

Je nach dem 7 Meter hat die tiefste Stelle.
Das ist eine Sandlagune. Kein Aussensaumriff


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2022)




----------



## Krallblei (23. Juni 2022)

Um 03:00 heute Nacht ins Bett 
Um 5:00 war ich Spinnfischen. Nix.
Morgen geht es aufs Boot über Nacht. Freu mich


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2022)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Um 03:00 heute Nacht ins Bett
> Um 5:00 war ich Spinnfischen. Nix.
> Morgen geht es aufs Boot über Nacht. Freu mich


Maschine!


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juni 2022)

Schlafen kann ich zuhause


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2022)

Auf der Couch fängt man(n) keine Fische. 


Attacke jetzt. Ich brauch Fisch. Bin aufm Weg Richtung Sudan


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2022)

Fahrt umsonst  
Keine Lizenz mehr heute. Fahren jetzt wieder in Norden.Anderes Boot
	

		
			
		

		
	






Terrorheiss hier


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2022)

Wasser in Sicht


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2022)

Dachte ihr Drück mit die Daumen??? 
Ein Red Sea Ground Monster verloren bisher


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2022)

40Fische an Board.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2022)

Spät aufs Boot gestern. Trolling und jiggen brachten nix. Dafür nachts die Grundangellei. Da ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Mehrere grosse Fische gingen verloren. In meinem nächsten Leben möchte ich kein Kalmar im Roten Meer sein Die haben es da nicht leicht 

Morges gingen noch zwei grosse Hornhechte 1m und deutlich grosser beim Spinnen.

Kaptitano Faris montierte meinen Savage Gear 3d Squit in xxl. An 200m Wäschleine 2mm. Alle 10cm 60gr Blei.Sicher 40 Stück.
Keine 3 Minuten gefahren Geschrei. Hanna Hanna taalla taalla yalla. 2 Leute schaffen es nicht den Fisch zu bremsen. Das Wickelbrett 50x50cm fliegt durchs Boot. Die haben gezogen und alles probiert. No stop. 2m Leine noch da. Vielleicht auch 4m Faris wickelt die Schnur um einen Pfosten und penn. Der Riesenhaken aufgebogen

War das letzte Mittel.

Spekulär.

Egal wir haben 3 grosse Kühlboxen randvoll mit Fisch für die Hotelangestellten und Freunde.

71 Fische. Darunter ca 12 mit 3-4 kg.
Die bunte Palette an allem Getier. 

Super Zeit gehabt für paar Kröten. 

Jungs Bilder vielleicht. War äußerst faul was Bilder angeht. Sehr faul


----------



## Lorenz (25. Juni 2022)

Petri!



Krallblei schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht auch 4m Faris wickelt die Schnur um einen Pfosten und penn. Der Riesenhaken aufgebogen
> War das letzte Mittel.


Im Oman erklärte mir einer, dass die die großen Thune auch mit der Handleine fangen. Der hatte die Schnur auf einem Kanister und im Notfall wirft er den rein und fährt hinterher.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2022)

Danke dir saugute Idee


----------



## Krallblei (26. Juni 2022)

Sonnenaufgang so ca. 5 Uhr.
War pünktlich da. 1.5 Stunden geworfen bei Flut und hohen Wellen. Nicht ein Biss. Generell ist es im Sommer vom Ufer sehr schwer Fische an Haken zu bekommen. Denke die Makrelen und kleine Thune sind weiter draussen 

Haben zum Glück wieder Wind. Gestern stand die Luft. Hirnwasser kurz vorm Sidepunkt.

Später Lagune..


----------



## Krallblei (26. Juni 2022)

Lagune zu heiss. Ich gehe morgen früh nachm Spinnfischen am Riff dorthin.
In einer Stunde ziehe ich los ans Riff. Wellen weniger und Ebbe.. vielleicht geht ja was. Werde ordentlich Strecke machen und werfen bis die Arme abfallen.

Bevor ich losgehe mit der kompletten Uv Schutz Kleidung kalt duschen und los. Bis am Spot kühlt das





Heute hat es im Schatten nur 38 Grad. In der Sonne ja interessant


----------



## Krallblei (27. Juni 2022)

Gestern bin früh los an "Truck Stop Spot"
Plan war ab 16:30 richtig Strecke zu machen. Überall Netze im Wasser. Und die Ägypter mögen es garnicht wenn man dazwischen rumläuft.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hab geworfen wie Irrer. An jeder Haustüre angeklopft. Aber irgendwie waren nur Kinder zuhause.So ging es 2 Stunden. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang noch nen sportlichen Babysitter gefunden. Alter Schwede. Bin baden gegangen und wollte Unterwasser drillen. Bzw. ich musste. Meine arme Saragosa. Interessanter Drill. Fisch war mega.Wohl einer der größten die mir je an Jig gingen hier. 
 Hab leider verloren. Irgendwo war was. Schnur durch gescheuert.

Ja so isses halt

So fischen ist over. Heute chillen.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Juli 2022)

Haie töten zwei Frauen in Hurghada: Lockten tote Schafe die Meeresräuber an?
					

Zwei Frauen starben nach Hai-Attacken im Roten Meer. In Hurghada geht die Angst um.




					www.bild.de


----------



## Krallblei (5. Juli 2022)

Ja gibt es immermal. Auch bei mir rund ums Hotel wurden einige Touristen angegriffen und getötet.


----------



## zulu (5. Juli 2022)

tippe eher auf tigerhai
haben wir im roten beim tauchen oft im flachen wasser gesehen
die haben auch nichts gemacht
die einheimischen wissen das und haben immer gesagt
"neiiin hier gibt es keine haie"  nun ist eben doch mal einer durchgeknallt 
an den zusammenhang mit den schafen glaube ich nicht

typisch bildzeitung


----------



## Krallblei (15. Juli 2022)

Hitzewelle in Deutschland?

Nicht mit mir.

Bin aufm Weg in die Wüste... da sind 40Grad angenehmer


----------



## Lorenz (16. Juli 2022)

Viel Spass & Erfolg


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2022)

Morgen Welt







Danke dir.

Bin nicht zum fischen hier.


----------



## Krallblei (16. Juli 2022)

Es gibt rund um die Unterkünfte der Angestellten ein gewisses Problem mit Skorpionen, Afrikanischen Hornvipern und Sandrasselottern.. totschlagen lasse ich nicht zu. Umsiedeln.

Dazu treffe ich noch viele Freunde.

Fischen gehe ich aber trotzdem. Hab 6 Jigs dabei


----------



## Krallblei (17. Juli 2022)

War heute morgen eine Stunde los. Seltsamer Ostwind/Gegenwind und grosse Wellen. Da kannst mit 60 gr.nichts machen.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juli 2022)

War einmal noch Lagune mit guten Ködern. Allerdings hatte ich nur "nennen wir es scheiss Haken"  dabei.

Und dann noch 10000 Touristen die ich ständig unerlaubt baden waren.


1.te mal Ägypten ohne Fisch Kontakt.

Aber okay. Hatte eh anderes vor


----------



## Taurinus (15. Oktober 2022)

In 2 Wochen und einem Tag geht's los... Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle schon mal an Benjamin für die vielen Tipps! 

Ich hoffe, dass ich im Anschluss ein paar Bilder liefern kann. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich nehme dich beim Wort


----------



## Taurinus (2. November 2022)

Hab mich entschieden nach meinem Urlaub einen kleinen Gesamtbericht zu schreiben. 

Es läuft wirklich gut... Meist bin ich nur etwas über eine Stunde zum Sonnenaufgang am Wasser... Aber Schneider war ich trotzdem nie. 
Wirklich Top für nen Familienurlaub. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Taurinus (8. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit Sonntag zurück in Deutschland und möchte an dieser Stelle die Erlebnisse meines Ägyptenurlaubs mit euch teilen. Es war ein Familienurlaub, mit ein paar fischereilichen Einlagen. Insgesamt war ich eine Woche vor Ort.

Am Sonntag klingelte bereits um 02:30 Uhr der Wecker, da bereits um kurz nach 6 Uhr unser Abflug von Salzburg nach Hurghada war.

Nach ca 4 Stunden Flugzeit landeten wir, wurden ins Hotel transferiert und machten uns erst einmal ein Bild des Ganzen.

Da es zu dieser Jahreszeit auch in Ägypten bereits um 17 Uhr dunkel wurde ging sich am ersten Tag kein fischereilicher Abstecher mehr aus. Jedoch wurden die Ruten scharf gemacht und am ersten Morgen des Urlaubs klingelte gegen 05:45 Uhr mein Wecker. Der Sonnenaufgang war gegen 6 Uhr... An den folgenden Tagen klingelte mein Wecker bereits um 05:15 um ein bisschen mehr Zeit zu haben.

Also machte ich mich erstmalig in Richtung des Riffs, welches außerhalb der Hotelanlage war.

Die Fischerei war eine ganz andere als ich sie bis jetzt von den Kanaren usw. kannte... An ein zum Teil bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehen, Wind, Wellen und dabei auch noch fischen, muss man sich erst einmal gewöhnen.

Bereits der erste Wurf des Urlaubs wurde durch einen Fisch belohnt. Zwar nichts großes, aber dass es so schnell geht hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Ich fischt weiter und es dauerte nicht lange und ein etwas besserer Fisch schnappte sich meinen Jig. Nach eine kurzen und harten Drill konnte ich meinen ersten Yellowspotted Trevally in der Hand halten.



Da mittlerweile auch ein Ägypter vor Ort war, der sein kleines Netz am Saumriff kontrolliere, bat ich ihn darum, mich zu fotografieren und als Dankeschön gabs für ihn die besagten Fische.

Nach ca. einer Stunde Angelzeit beendete ich den ersten Ausflug ans Riff um einen entspannten ersten Tag mit der Familie zu verbringen. Gegen Abend machte ich mich dann noch einmal auf den Weg ans Wasser um von 16-17 Uhr in den Sonnenuntergang zu werfen. Dabei gab es erneut zwei Fische.





Am dritten Tag ging es um kurz nach halb 6 ans Wasser um ein bisschen vom Riff zu fischen, dabei gab es innerhalb einer Stunde einen Verlust am Riff und diese kleine Coral Trout.




Danach ging es an diesem Tag aufs Boot. Bis der Knoten geplatzt war dauerte es ein bisschen, aber dann gingen ein paar Fische. Riesen waren keine dabei, aber dafür, dass ich das erste Mal vom Boot gejiggt habe, war ich total zufrieden









Am 4.Tag klingelte so wie jeden Tag um kurz nach 5 der Wecker und ich machte mich wieder ans Riff um eine gute Stunde zu werfen... Dabei konnte ich an diesem Tag neben einem Drillaussteiger auch einen guten yellowspotted trevally verhaften. Diesen teilte ich brüderlich mit Machmut dem Hausmeister... Meine Hälfte hat uns dann zu Mittag satt gemacht. Einer der besten Fische, die ich bis jetzt gegessen habe.







Am 5. Tag gab es nur einen Fischverlust am Riff, da ich den Fisch nicht schnell genug nach oben gebracht habe und der Winkel zur Riffkante nicht mehr gepasst hat.

An Tag 6 gab es eine stattliche Makrele, welche mir am Saumriff beim rausheben vom Haken fiel...jedoch schwamm der Fisch direkten Weges in das ca. 20m entfernte Netz des Hausmeisters... Erfolgreich gekeschert Quasi.


An diesem Tag ging es auch noch aufs Boot, jedoch war Petrus bei diesem Trip nicht ganz auf unserer Seite. Es gingen ein paar kleine barschartige und dieser Fisch... Ich vermute einen jungen Samsonfish, jedoch passt hier das eigentliche Verbreitungsgebiet nicht...



Tag 7. und der letzte ganze Tag.
Der Wecker klingelte wie immer und am Riff gab es nur 2 kleine Makrelen.



 Nachdem wir am Vormittag ein bisschen am Pool waren meinte meine Frau zu mir, dass ich gerne noch 2 Stunden werfen gehen kann. Natürlich machte ich mich direkt auf in Richtung Wasser, da es ausnahmsweise relativ Windstill war, versuchte ich mein Glück mit diversen Topwater Ködern, leider ging dabei nichts und ich entschloss mich auf die letzten 30 Minuten noch einmal auf Jig zu wechseln. Die Entscheidung war goldrichtig, den nach ca. 15 Minuten gab es einen ordentlichen Einschlag und der Fisch zog gut Schnur von der fast geschlossenen 8000er Shimano Spheros. Nach einem kurzen und harten Drill an der Riffkante, konnte ich diesen schönen Little Tunny per Schwanzwurzelgriff landen... Der beste Fisch des Urlaubs und auch noch vom Ufer.



Am letzten Tag entschied ich mich, dass ich auch nochmal für 45 Minuten ans Wasser husche um ein paar Würfe zu machen, dabei gab es nur einen besseren Drillaussteiger, welcher nach ca 20sek ausgeschlitzt war.

Danach wurde die nasse Kleidung in Plastiktüten verpackt, zusammen mit der Angel in den Koffer gepackt und es wurde noch kurz gefrühstückt, bevor wir um 08:30 Uhr im Bus zum Flughafen saßen.

Mein Fazit zum Urlaub.

Ein wirklich tolles Erlebnis. Vor allem das fischen vom Ufer hat mich beeindruckt. Eine tolle Frequenz, kaptiale Fische definitiv möglich, alles einfach Top. Ich würde und werde das Ganze definitiv wiederholen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch nochmal ganz herzlich bei Bennjamin/Krallblei bedanken. Dank ihm hab ich ein wirklich günstiges Boot bekommen, bei dem alles gepasst hat und auch die vielen Infos im Vorfeld haben vor Ort alles um einiges leichter gemacht.
Auch Max/MG13 hatte ein paar super Tips für die ich mich auch hier bedanken möchte.

In diesem Sinne... Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (8. November 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung hier. War ja quasi immer dabei.

Für das erste Mal da hast echt super gefangen. Daumen hoch


----------



## Lorenz (8. November 2022)

Petri!


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2022)

Mega Taurinus!
Das hat sich richtig gelohnt!
Mit welchem Boot warst du unterwegs?


----------



## acidflash11 (8. November 2022)

Petri!
Ich überlege auch mitte Januar last minute.
Hurghada oder marsa alam.
Wenn ich das so sehe muss ich ja quasi los.
Was du da in 1-2 h gefangen hast....
Top


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2022)

Meinst du wirklich, dass es so normal ist?


----------



## acidflash11 (8. November 2022)

Wahrscheinlich nicht.
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit zum ersten Mal ohne family für 5-6 Tage loszukönnen. Also freie Auswahl was Ort, hotel etc betrifft.
Bin ehrlicherweise 95%iger neuling.
Lediglich im letzten ägyptenurlaub habe ich 1 Tag gefischt.
Darum lese und frage ich mich jetzt erstmal hier durch


----------



## Taurinus (9. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Mega Taurinus!
> Das hat sich richtig gelohnt!
> Mit welchem Boot warst du unterwegs?


Das Boot hat mir Krallblei/Benjamin vermittelt. Den Kontakt gibt's wenn dann über ihn. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Taurinus (9. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass es so normal ist?


Bei den meisten hapert es halt schon bei der Ausrüstung... Ich hab n paar andere Touristen mit billigen Teleruten, schlechten Rollen usw. gesehen. Bei so nem Zeug steht selbst bei kleineren Fischen schon vorher fest wer den Kampf am Riff gewinnt.

Man braucht schon ne entsprechend schwere Ausrüstung um den Fisch so schnell wie möglich nach oben und weg vom Riff zu bringen. Auch der Winkel zur Riffkante muss im Drill passen.
Das dass nicht immer der Fall ist, vor allem wenn die Fische nah am Ufer beißen und direkt "abtauchen" hab ich auch erlebt.

Verluste gehören dort einfach dazu. 

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2022)

Moin Mario,
schreib doch mal etwas zu Deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## guese1 (9. November 2022)

Hallo
Geiler Bericht freue mich schon auf den Urlaub Ostern 
mit meiner Familie bei Marsalam. Krallbei hat schon
geschrieben das in der Nähe unseres Hotels (Three Corners Happy Life Beach),
Ca. 25km Südlich von Port Ghalib, das Angeln vom Riff nicht so optimal ist.
Muss man wohl weit reingehen um zur Riffkante zu kommen und da fällt
es wohl dann nicht so steil ab,und man bekommt beim drillen schnell mit der
Schnur Grundberührung was wohl meist nicht gut geht.Hoffe wir kriegen das trotzdem hin.
Gutes Gerät wird wohl wichtig sei damit man den Fisch möglichst vom Grund fernheld.
Wird 6000der Stationärrolle ,23er geflochtene und 0,80 Mono als Vorfach wohl reichen?
Bin für jeden Tipp von Euch Ägypten-Experten dankbar.
MFG
Detlev


----------



## Taurinus (9. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen und Petri dank.

Kurz zur Ausrüstung... Ich hatte vom Ufer folgendes:

8000er Shimano Spheros
280cm/275g wurfgewicht Reiserute von Balzer (10 jahre alt, hat ne relativ gute Qualität und kann einiges ab... Wird aber meines Wissens in der Qualität nicht mehr produziert)
0,28er braid
0,80er FC
Anständige Salzwasserbeständige Wirbel und Sprengringe... Tut euch selbst den Gefallen und nutzt Sprengring und keine Snaps. Der "Köderwechsel" mit Snaps is zwar einfacher, aber auch für den Fisch 

Und natürlich (Bastard)jigs mit ordentlichen Haken.
Ich hatte mit BKK geriggt, wobei ich die Cords nicht ganz so toll fand.

Hier ein Bild nach dem Little tunny... Wicklungen sollten da eigentlich nicht aufgehen... Vielleicht hab ich auch ne schlechte Charge erwischt



PS. 
natürlich ist ne Reiserute immer ein Kompromiss... Ne anständige 2 teilige ist fischereilich besser aber eben nicht so leicht transportiert.


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2022)

Hi
Naja wenn man 2m hoch ist und mega Kraft hat kann 7000 oder 8000 Rolle nehmen. 

I h hatte eine 40 cabo und eine geeys prowla  und es lief.... . 
Ansonsten schweres Gewässer an dem einen die Fische nicht in den Eimer fallen....

Jeder der die Berichte vom benni verfolgt weiss es....


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2022)

Achso, der Fisch in meinem Profil wurde dort gefangen 

Ansonsten  wäre es mega, wenn ihr das hotel nicht nennt. Irgendwann wird es da mal eng werden bzgl angeln, wenn jeder dort hin fährt zum angeln ... . Angeldruck etc gibt es nicht...


----------



## Krallblei (9. November 2022)

Fische 10.000 Shimano Saragosa
Einteilige Shimano OCEA Bluefin 
0.24 geflochten
0.80 Mono oder Fluro.

Geht auch leichter aber im Falle des Falles bin ich gerüstet.


----------



## guese1 (9. November 2022)

Reicht Rute 40-120 Gramm aus?
(Hat die Shimano OCEA Bluefin L.T. Beschreibung)
Und ist Länge 2,5-2,8Meter OK?
Die Bluefin ist mir zu teuer,ich muss für Sohnemann 
das gleiche haben und das ganze ist vielleicht nur für einen Urlaub

Macht Ihr die kompletten Spulen mit Z.B. 0.24 geflochtene voll
Oder etwas Füllschnur drunter.Gehen ja sonst fast 500 Meter drauf.


----------



## Krallblei (9. November 2022)

Meine ist sogar mit 25-60 gr angegeben. Was aber Schwachsinn ist. 40-100 sind realistisch. Die pack aber Blossenthunfische mit 50kg.

Hab generell komplett geflochtene drauf. Kann man von Zeit zu Zeit wenden.

Manche schwören auf Länge. Ich mag das nicht so. 250cm ist aber gut.


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2022)

guese1 schrieb:


> Die Bluefin ist mir zu teuer,ich muss für Sohnemann
> das gleiche haben und das ganze ist vielleicht nur für einen Urlaub


Vielleicht ist es bei anderer Gelegenheit nochmal brauchbar. Ggfs auch für Wels, Huchen, Hecht in hindernisreichen Gewässern, Großhecht, ...Wenn man den Kram nicht kennt oder gute Infos bekommt, lieber unterschiedliche Ruten kaufen. Das erhöht auch die Flexibilität/Rutenauswahl für die nächste Anwendung/Reise und man kann verschiedene ausprobieren und gucken was einem liegt...


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2022)

Moin guese1,
schau Dir mal die Ruten der Rhino 8 Miles Out Serie an, sind echt klasse Ruten.
Oder wenn es ein bisschen (Geld) mehr sein darf, die neue EVO-CAT 243 von Zeck.


----------



## Taurinus (9. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Achso, der Fisch in meinem Profil wurde dort gefangen
> 
> Ansonsten  wäre es mega, wenn ihr das hotel nicht nennt. Irgendwann wird es da mal eng werden bzgl angeln, wenn jeder dort hin fährt zum angeln ... . Angeldruck etc gibt es nicht...



Hat schon seinen Grund, warum ich nichts zur Anlage schreibe  

Ich hab se mir auch "halb" selbst raus gesucht und mir die geeignetheit durch Benny bestätigen lassen... Ein bisschen Recherche gehört einfach dazu und macht die Fänge erst besonders. 

Zum Thema Tackle... Klar is es ne schwere Rolle... Aber die Zielfische waren ja eigentlich größer (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht total zufrieden bin) 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## guese1 (9. November 2022)

Hallo
Harrie
Die  Rhino 8 Miles Out Serie sind ja sehr günstig
Haben die denn bei vier Teile gute Aktion?
Wären super für den Transport


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2022)

Ich habe die 2,70m On Tour hier, ist die Travel.
Die Rute hat eine Spitzenaktion und geht dann ins parabolische über.
Habe die Rute hier auch schon zum Spinnfischen mit 15gr Wobbler gefischt, was gut geht.
Im Vergleich mit der Shimano Monster STC, die ich auch besitze, würde ich die Rhino vorziehen.
Die Rhino hat meiner Meinung nach mehr Liftingpower, als die Monster!
Die beiden Blue Fish der Serie habe ich auch, sollten dazu noch Fragen sein.


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2022)

Hi Mario
Dich meinte ich natürlich nicht. 
Rhino ruten waren mal.mega. die ersten von ihnen fischte ich glaube 2006. 
Aktuell sehe ich keine wirkliche wurfrute im Programm...
Ansonsten schaut euch folgende Ruten an

Greys prowla 
Mega rute, meistert Ägypten spielend. War auch schon mit in asien.

Waller Jörg spin von zeck
300g leicht! Extra für die angelei in Ägypten und asien gekauft


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. November 2022)

Mega Bericht und richtig tolle Fische! Petri Mario.


----------



## Tomasz (9. November 2022)

Taurinus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit Sonntag zurück in Deutschland und möchte an dieser Stelle die Erlebnisse meines Ägyptenurlaubs mit euch teilen. Es war ein Familienurlaub, mit ein paar fischereilichen Einlagen. Insgesamt war ich eine Woche vor Ort.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Fotos.
Und natürlich Petri zu den Fischen!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Mario
> Dich meinte ich natürlich nicht.
> Rhino ruten waren mal.mega. die ersten von ihnen fischte ich glaube 2006.
> Aktuell sehe ich keine wirkliche wurfrute im Programm.


Was spricht denn aus Deiner Sicht gegen die Ruten?


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2022)

Hi
Zebco hat fin nor verloren. Vorher waren dort die meeresruten inkludiert. Jetzt musste man wieder reagieren und bringt Ruten bei rhino raus. Sind das die blanks der fin nor Ruten? 
Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht schreiben...


----------



## Harrie (9. November 2022)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Die Serie hat Soild Blanks und sehen mit der Kreuzwicklung identisch mit den Blanks der Radical Insist Serie aus.


----------



## Patapat (9. November 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht! Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett und hoffe die Konditionen passen alle. Hat jemand einen Gezeitenkalender für Hurghada? Am Freitag geht es für 16 Tage los 



Die Ausrüstung:
Savage Gear  + Daiwa BG 3500 mit 0,16er Spiderwire und 0,60er Flou für vom Riff und Boot aus mit kleinen Ködern.
WFT Nevercrack + Penn Spinnfisher 0,28er geflochtene und 0,80er Flou.


----------



## Taurinus (9. November 2022)

Hier der Gezeitenkalender:








						GEZEITEN FISCH | Gezeitentabelle aus Hurghada, Rotes Meer für die Fischerei
					

Schauen Sie sich die Gezeiten- und Sonne-  und Mondzeitentafeln von Hurghada an: Zeit, Höhe und Flutkoeffizient, Ebbe; Sonnenauf-  und untergang, Mondphasen, Aktivität der Fische und Wetterzustand inHurghada.




					gezeitenfisch.com
				




Wennst ganz runter scrollst, hast den ganzen Monat zur Übersicht. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## pulpot (10. November 2022)

Patapat schrieb:


> WFT Nevercrack + Penn Spinnfisher 0,28er geflochtene und 0,80er Flou.


Die Nevercrack immer gut mit Süßwasser abspülen, hab auch eine mal für ne Woche am Mittelmeer eingesetzt, danach hatten alle Ringe Rost angesetzt.


----------



## Taurinus (25. November 2022)

Die letzte Zeit hab ich ein bisschen an dem Videomaterial welches ich mit der Gopro aufgenommen habe rum geschnitten.

Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## guese1 (26. November 2022)

Hallo
Geiles Video
Wozu ist deine Hakenbefestigung so?
Um Hänger zu vermeiden oder hat das einen anderen Grund
MFG


----------



## Taurinus (26. November 2022)

Hallo,
was meinst du? Das Fischen mit Assistshooks? Is, eigentlich Standard so. Fertig geriggte Jigs haben halt oft nen Arschdrilling dran. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Nachteile. Mit Arschdrilling hat man definitiv mehr Hänger, wirklich extrem merkt man es wenn man hart am Grund fischt... Kommt natürlich auch auf den Untergrund an. Zusätzlich schütteln sich einige Arten mit Arschdrilling viel leichter ab, da das Jig Gewicht beim Schütteln mehr übertragen wird (ein zweiter Sprengring zwischen Drilling und Jig sorgt hier ein wenig für Abhilfe).
Am Anfang meines Urlaubs hab ich auch billige fertig geriggte (Drilling inklusive) Jigs gefischt um das Riff ein bisschen kennen zu lernen und nicht gleich die guten Bastardjigs zu versenken...
Im Endeffekt ist es wie so vieles, einfach auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache... Und natürlich kommt es auch auf die Köderführung an. Wer den Jig wie nen Effzett Blinker führt braucht nicht wirklich einen Assist.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (26. November 2022)

Auf dem Video sieht man gut wie ich und andere dort fischen. 

Was man nicht sieht sind die 2 Meter Wellen. Er hatte grosses Glück.

I love this fishing


----------



## Patapat (12. Dezember 2022)

Salam Aleikum liebes Forum!


Endlich komme ich auch dazu den Bericht zu schreiben. Kommt man fast völlig erholt aus dem Urlaub wieder und man wird ohne Vorwarnung direkt in das kalte Wasser gestoßen. Liebt man! Nebenbei noch die ganzen Weihnachtsfeiern-/abstürze und und und… Man ist nicht mal ein Jahr 30 Jahre alt und schon merkt man wie es nur bergab geht. Schlimm! Nach den ganzen Berichten und Bildern konnte es EIGENTLICH nur steil bergauf gehen, eigentlich.


Die erste Tour lief für die ersten zwei Stunden sehr gut. Hatten direkt Frenzys gefunden von Spanish Mackerel, zweiter Wurf mit der neuen Reiserute und da hat es knaaaaack gemacht. Leider nicht, weil der Fisch des Lebens dran hing. Mein Gesicht hätte man auf jeden Fall filmen sollen… Dieser Blick muss unbezahlbar gewesen sein, zum Glück war die Rute bezahlbar. Innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden sind alle Vorstellungen, Träume, Ideen in diesem Moment innerlich in mir gestorben. Und ich hätte die Rute bei der zweiten Tour soooo gerne gehabt! Aber dazu später mehr…


Nachdem die Rute dann geblankt war, alles abmontiert wurde, die neue montiert wurde waren die Frenzys wie spurlos vom Boden verschwunden. Die sind aber auch mit einer ziemlichen Geschwindigkeit gezogen. Macht man nichts. Aber es sollte noch schlimmer kommen! Noch schlimmer? Was kann denn noch schlimmer sein als der Bruch der neuen Rute? Richtig! Seekrank zu werden x-)
Ich und Seekrank? Hah! Da lacht ja selbst Käptn Blaubär und seine Crew. Und mein ganzer Freundeskreis auch. Hääääääääää? Duuuuuuuu? Seekrank? Ist das die Apokalypse nun?


Ich kann es euch nicht sagen! Auf jeden Fall war die Tour nun sooooo richtig im Arsch. Der Käptn (nicht Blaubär) und die Crew haben trotzdem alles versucht de Tag zu retten. Ich wäre am liebsten umgekehrt und mich nur noch ins Bett verkrochen. Man kann dieses hilfslose, machtlose Gefühl nicht beschreiben. Man hat völligen Kontrollverlust vom Körper und möchte einfach nur wie ein Tier erlöst werden von seinem leiden. Spätestens jetzt weiß ich wie sich Viktor von IchGehAngeln fühlt, dem wird ja schon vom Autofahren schlecht…. El Capitano hat ein Riff sofort angesteuert, dort geankert und mich mit aufmunternden Worten von Bord geholfen. Damit er mich aussetzt und den Seekranken nicht zurück nehmen muss? Zum Glück nicht! Dank meiner Größe von über 2m konnte ich auf dem Riff stehen und hatte wieder festen Boden unter den Füßen. Geiles Gefühl! Nach 20min haben wir einen neuen Angriff gestartet, aber es ging nicht. Mir war immer noch schlecht, hab mich völlig kraftlos gefühlt und konnte nicht mal richtig die Rute halten.


Also zurück auf das Riff. Dort Mittag gemacht, wieder auf dem Riff gestanden, später etwas vom wirklichen köstlichen Essen genascht und so langsam wurde es wieder und ich bekam Farbe. Der Wind und die Wellen haben auch immer mehr nachgelassen. Leider waren da nur noch 3 Stunden zu fischen und wir waren relativ weit weg von Hurghada. Wir sind dann mit der Drift die Kanten abgefahren und haben dabei gejiggt. Nachdem dritten Mal war auch meine Rute krumm und konnte kaum gegenhalten, der Fisch stand wie ein Fels am Grund und nach einem kurzen Moment war der Kontakt weg. MIST! 








Um die ganzen Sache von dem Tag abzukürzen mache ich es kurz:
Gefangen wurde nur noch eine kleine Trout Coral, die man mit dem Jig an der Schwanzflosse gehakt hatte. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie traurig ich war, aber manchmal sind höhere Kräfte am Werk als einem Lieb ist. Es sollte aber noch eine zweite Ausfahrt geben.







Btw: Wir hatten Wind von 20-30km/h, also kleine Wellen und absolut nicht vergleichbar was man im Frühjahr auf Mauritius erlebt hat. Warum ich seekrank geworden? Ich weiß es bis heute nicht. Es wurmt mich immer noch.



Zweite Ausfahrt, 9 Tage später.

Vorher war es absolut leider nicht möglich rauszukommen, jeden Tag von 30-40km/h, an Angeln bei den Wellen gar nicht zu denken und immer noch im Hinterkopf was am ersten Tag passiert ist. Hoffentlich geht es heute gut. Inschallah!

Heute hatten wir einen fast Windstillen Tag, 10-15km/h, das Meer war sehr ruhig, zwischendurch kamen immer mal ein paar „Wellenbad“ wellen und das Fischen war völlig entspannt möglich. Wir sind statt nördlich nun südlich Richtung Soma Bay raus und dies sollte sich als absolut Goldwert erweisen. Leider ist das Meer dort nicht besonders tief, maximal 70-80m und die dropoffs kommen erst später wo man sich hingearbeitet hat.







Der Plan wurde dann aber schnell verworfen, nachdem uns Möwen den Weg wiesen. Eine Frenzy groß wie ein Fußballfeld, wenn das nicht mal untertrieben ist. Die kleinen Bonitos springen aus dem Wasser, die Möwen tauchen ins Wasser ein, eine Geräuschkulisse die sich nicht beschreiben lässt und man steht vorne mit „weichen“ Knien und wartet, dass man endlich werfen kann.

Erster Wurf… Fehlbiss. Fuuuuuck. Käptn schreift aufeinmal „Fiiiiiiiiiiiiish“ nooo lost! Der Helfer keine Sekunde später das selbe Spiel. Mein zweiter Wurf ging völlig in die Frenzy, kurz absinken lassen, dreimal angejiggt… BOOOOOOM! Fisch hängt. Relativ schnell war der kleine Bonito am Boot und gelandet, was mit der nun 100-400g Rute auch absolut kein Problem war. Mit der neuen Reiserute wäre das deutlich spaßiger gewesen. Jaja… Nie kann man zufrieden sein. Schlimm eigentlich oder?







Wer jetzt glaubt, dass Bonitos und co nicht wählerisch bei ihrer Beute sind hat sich getäuscht. Oder der eine hat uns verraten, trotz gefühlter tausend Würfe konnte man keinen Bonito mehr überreden und man hatte quasi die Hoffnung schon wieder begraben. Verrückt eigentlich, Millionen von Fischen um einen herum und keiner möchte sich den kleinen Jig einverleiben (mittlerweile weiß ich auch, was vielleicht besser gewesen wäre aber gut).
Wir liesen uns treiben, während die Frenzys von einem Ort zum anderen wieder auftauchten und immer wieder mal in Wurfweite waren. Ich stand mittlerweile zwei Stunden vorne, ohne Wasser, langsam hat man die Sonne und die Wärme gemerkt und eigentlich hätte man eine Pause gebraucht.

Beim nächsten einholen kam aus 60 Grad Richtung aufeinmal ein Mahi Mahi in Richtung Boot geschwommen. Mit der Pol Brille und dem blauen Meerwasser ein absolutes Farbspiel! Ich schrie „Mahi Mahi“ „You have it?“ „No its here next to the boat”.

Geistesgegenwärtig hab ich den Jig hingeworfen, in der Hoffnung, dass er ihn packt. Jeder andere Fische hätte sich schon längst wieder verpisst wenn vorne einer mit einer knallroten Badehose steht. Aber nicht ein Mahi Mahi… Wenn diese Fische in Fresslaune sind wollen die nur eins: FRESSEN. Und dieser wollte es auch.

Der Jig war nicht mal vollständig ins Wasser eingetaucht und konnte ihn nicht mal animieren und da knallt der Mahi sich diesen voll weg. WTF? Alles in Bruchteilen von Sekunden, auf Sicht, in fünf Metern Entfernung. Zum Glück hat der Mahi genauso wie ich nicht verstanden was hier gerade passiert (zum Glück!), denn von der Daiwa BG war die Bremse noch voll zugeknallt und konnte diese gar nicht schnell genug öffnen bevor er abzog und zum Sprung ansetzte direkt vor dem Boot. WAHNSINN! Hoffentlich verliere ich Ihn nicht. Der Drill war für mich innerlich relativ schnell entschieden, weil der Fisch sich am Boot weiter aufhielt und keine Anstalten machte so richtig abzuziehen. Da konnte er wohl meine Gedanken lesen und kurz bevor El Capitano mit dem Gaff da war, zog er 30-40m Schnur ab und stellte sich in die Tiefe. Hab ihn versucht langsam wieder hochzupumpen, aber er stand dort wie eine 1. Bis er wieder oben war dauerte ganze fünf Minuten, bevor der Helfer vom Capitano zum ersten Gaffen ansetzte… Leider daneben und ich hab den Fisch schon abgerissen wegschwimmen sehen. Aber er hing noch! ER HING NOCH! MEINE NERVEN! Zweiter Versuch… Auch verkackt. Junge Junge… Langsam war ich sauer und so schwer kann dat doch nicht sein hömma!

Aber der Retter El Capitano nahm das Zepter ääääh Gaff in die Hand und dieses mal sollte es sitzen. Voll durch das Kreuz und der Mahi Mahi zappelte wie verrückt am Giff und fand den Weg über die Bordwand. Ein Freudenschrei ging über das Meer und ich wurde kurz zum glücklichsten Mensch auf der ganzen Welt. Mahi Mahi YES! Und dann noch unter diesen Umständen gefangen. W A H N S I N N ! ÄGYPTEN ICH LIEBE DICH!












Schnell wurden Fotos gemacht bevor der Fisch seine Farbenpracht verliert und dann hieß es endlich Pause machen. Ich konnte nicht mehr. Ein Liter Wasser waren sofort weg und Hunger hatten wir alle. Also hieß es Lunch Time und El Capitano hat wieder eine köstliche Mahlzeit vorbereitet. Der Bonito von vorhin wurde mit verarbeitet und konnte dann gegessen werden. Super lecker was er da in der kleinen Küche zusammen gezaubert hat. 







Der weitere Plan des Tages? Für das Drop Off war es leider schon zu spät, die Frenzys kamen nur noch sporadisch hoch, also haben wir die Markanten Kanten abgejiggt, aber ohne große Kontakte. Dafür haben wir ein paar Jigs dem Riff überlassen und so den Koffer leichter gemacht. Auf dem Weg langsam in Richtung Heimathafen wurden wir von den Frenzys begleitet, aber die zogen uns irgendwann soooooo schnell davon, dass man diesen auch gar nicht mehr folgen konnte. Verrückt was die für eine Geschwindigkeit drauf haben.






Überglücklich sind wir in der Dämmerung im Hafen angekommen, aber auch völlig geschafft von dem Tag.



Fazit: Seekrank kann auch ich werden, Ägypten ich liebe dich, ich komme wieder und Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligte hier im Forum für den Input, Hilfe und mit denen man in Kontakt stand.



Narakum maratan 'ukhraa!


----------



## Krallblei (12. Dezember 2022)

Danke für den Bericht.

Und auch das dir "mein" Boot gefallen hat.

Das mit der Rute war echt kacke.. deswegen immer Ersatz dabei haben!


----------



## Frankenstone (15. Dezember 2022)

*Wunderschöne Bilder und es freut mich wirklich sehr das (bei Pattrick) doch noch was geklappt hat...! Absolut!!!*

Ich hatte ihm ja eh schon angedroht das Pattrick alle Drills übernehmen muss weil ich gebrochene Rückenwirbel hab und deswegen auch eher nur schleppen und nicht werfen will. Ich hab eh dafür keine Köder und einfach nur zu schauen und dabei vielleicht ein bissl Grundangeln hätte mir auch Freude gemacht.
Je nach Möglichkeit.

Es lief aber halt nicht so gut, gemeinsame Ausfahrt hat nicht geklappt. Abgesehen vom Wetter (manchmal, bzw. zum entscheidenden Zeitpunkt war auch der ZDF-Empfang abends im Hotel total griebelig..., lag es vielleicht auch darn das ich Whattsapp nicht mag und da irgendnen Fehler gemacht hab.
Ich nutze den Kram zuhause auch nicht. Musste es in Ägypten erst neu einrichten. Anfangs hats ja auch geklappt. Bei mir kanns aber ein Fehler mit Whattsapp gewesen sein!)

Das Boot das ich dann erwischt hab war für mich auch super gut, aber halt kaum spektakuläre Fänge. Sehr nette Leute, nicht ständig money, money....
Glaub die sind heute noch glücklich mich zufällig gefunden zu haben. Anfangs war es sogar ein echtes Missverständniss, aber die haben mich glaub echt nicht abgezockt.

Meine große Sorge wegen zu starker Sonnenbelastung oder Seekarankheit ist da auch nicht passiert.
Hab mir ja auch Stugeron gegen Seekrankheit im Hotel besorgt. Völlig überteuert, aber besser als seekrank werden und den Tag verlieren.

Allerdings, der 3. Tag dann völlig ohne Wolken hab ichs grad noch im richtigen Moment geschnallt das ich zu dick angezogen war und musste mich 15 Minuten in den Schatten verziehen. Der auf Deck halt nicht richtig gegeben war... 12:00 mittags. Dann gings wieder. Aber weg mit den dicken Klamotten und einfach nur neuen Sonneschutz.
Bei einem Fisch am 1. Tag gleich anfangs dachte ich auch, der zieht mich gleich rein oder ich muss mir so Faxen einfallen lassen wie mich rückwärts auf den Boden fallen lassen... Bremse zu fest. DAM Quick 5001 mit 0,3mm Geflecht. (Vintage Rolle, knapp 50 Jahre alt.)
Und das jetzt mit gebrochenen Rückenwirbeln... Oh, Oh....

Der Schreck war dann aber nach ca. 15 Sekunden vorbei (natürlich noch drillen) und die Bootsleute meinten der wäre nix zum essen.
Also hab ich auf Foto verzichtet, weil er immerhin noch schonend abgehakt werden konnte.)
Mein Hotel war gut, Riff gut. Nächstes Mal aber eher näher an Hurghada oder Marsa Alam. Neues kennenlernen.

Nächstes Jahr vielleicht. Wurfangeln ist aber eher nicht so mein Ding, beteilige mich eher gerne mal für einen Tag an den Kosten für Ausfahrt.
Nur für den Spass an der Sache und beim zu schauen.


----------

